# NeedingAnAudi's cool thread name Thread



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of you guys already know me or know of me. It seems the B5 section here is much more happenin than on AZ. 

Anyways I'll just get right to the timeline.

Sept. 18th 09

Bought my A4 - 99.5 1.8TQM Black on Black Half-sport Winter Package


































Nov. 09
Living in Wyoming for school


















I also was able to drive up Pikes Peak


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dec. 18th 09 Exactly 3 months after I bought my car


















April 10 Finally got around to finding out what happened.










































June/July 10 Started building up a new short block


































Got the block in with NO ENGINE LIFT 


























Aug. 3rd 10 She is reborn!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sept. 17-19 10 I moved from Wyoming back to Chicago


























Oct. 10 Got around to putting OEM sports in the rear, thus making my Audi a full sport again


















Late Oct. 10 My machanical fan blew up and destroyed my radiator


























Feb. 2nd Huge Thundersnow storm in Chicago, and ST's


















































And that's my life as an Audi Owner. Enjoy


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hey man saw your thread first on stanceworks....i like the newer pics...man u guys in chicagoland definitely got pounded! 

I love the shot of your car where it looks like it's in a sea of snow :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Heyaaaa. Nice to see you over here, and you didn't even have to change your user name haha. You've had the craziest bad luck with your car. 




(in that pm when you said getting at that flange is a tight squeeze to get out..you weren't kidding. Seems I need either smaller hands and or tools.)


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> hey man saw your thread first on stanceworks....i like the newer pics...man u guys in chicagoland definitely got pounded!
> 
> I love the shot of your car where it looks like it's in a sea of snow :thumbup:


Thanks man! Where I am we had 21 inches, but the part that made it bad was the 50+ mph winds blowing drifts everywhere


CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Heyaaaa. Nice to see you over here, and you didn't even have to change your user name haha. You've had the craziest bad luck with your car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first created NeedingAnAudi I hated it. Now I really like it so I use it on all the forums I go to. And haha that thing takes some real skill with the 1/4 drive set. Or you could just pull the PCV system off and throw a catch can in there. Then the flange is super easy to get out.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

sheeesh bad luck bra i no how ya feel..my sister lives in chicago and said u guys got some crazy snow weve gotten a buttload of snow in ct springs around the corner tho


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah the snow is crazy around here. Mountains of snow in parking lots that are bigger than the stores!!

I looked through my huge amount of pics and I forgot to post my most famous picture, my DO WERK garage


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hehe now that's ^ what i call determination :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

how did you get the car in/out of the box truck?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> how did you get the car in/out of the box truck?


I was thinking the same thing, I have a move in my near future and this might be the way to go.


----------



## jdub2229 (Aug 31, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I have a move in my near future and this might be the way to go.


x3 , minus the moving part.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dock for a trailer. It's really not very hard or exciting, you can see the dock in the bottom of this pic.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, duh. Thank you sir. :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok original height sport front, non sport rear










Changed out the rear to make it an oem sport










And my new lows










Heres some more pics just because


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I co-hosted a very badass meet today, great turnout. I was the only B5 though.


































Pretty sure I'm going to buy the Lorinsors I have on the car, the fitment is basically perfect.

No Spacers


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Second meet pics! Stretch Your Legs II










































And one more. YES, we are sponsored by NOS Energy Drinks. Not bad for the second meet created by two friends










^Cameo! I'm in the red hoodie


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

good thread man. seems like your a4 has been through alot


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

did you really leave a corvette out in that snow storm.....lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gallhue said:


> did you really leave a corvette out in that snow storm.....lol


I didn't lol, I even made sure the garage had space so the vette would be protected. I have no idea why my dad decided to leave it out.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Got me some real big boy wheels yesterday 


















18x8.5
18x9.5


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

did you get these from the guy in lake in the hills?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeap. Surprised no one else bought them, little curb rash going to have to put some money in them but they are straight


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

ya ive seen them many times, hes been trying to sell them for like a year. was going to buy them but the pictures he emailed me were horrible and wheels looked like crap. they look legit in your pictures though


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I figured if I don't like them then all I've done is go on a cruise with my friends on a sunday. But obviously I see some potential.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool seeing you here too. I noticed you put an electric fan. I'm gonna do the same, do you have a write up or any tips you can give me?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

un1ko said:


> Cool seeing you here too. I noticed you put an electric fan. I'm gonna do the same, do you have a write up or any tips you can give me?


All I did was take some of the harness and the connector from my parts car and "splice" the wires with the original electric fan wiring. Pretty ghetto but I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Still waay to high










Lowered it a little more, think I'm done going low. I'm at 23" gtf and honestly I don't want to be scraping everything all the time. My roads are pretty good, hell even downtown Chicago I rarely scrap, but any lower and things just start "randomly" breaking. Maybe I'll go lower when I finish up the AMGs. Anyways, couple comparison pics with my buddy.


















Also been thinking about getting a second car since my hoard of cars has slimmed, buick went back to my gramps, and the saturn has been giving to my sister who just started driving. I was thinking one of these would be cool:


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

did you powdercoat the avus's white? Looks legit, I was thinking about doing the same.... hopefully it's nice and durable, feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nope. Lots and lots of hours sanding, primering, painting, re-sanding, reprimering, repainting. I used Valspar spary paint from Lowes, great stuff. Over all I think they came out really well, looks pretty professional if I do say so myself  They are forever filthy though.

Also, they are actually cream


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I have been busy. No details, but ther silver car is being used as a test mule right now []


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

yessss!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

20v to 12v swap anyone? :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

your a crazy bastard. and i like it!
the white wheels look good. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hmmm that is crazy but there might be some method to your madness! please elaborate


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

looks like ur locking pump took a **** huh.. lol

you are a true parking lot gearhead.. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> your a crazy bastard. and i like it!
> the white wheels look good. :thumbup:


haha thanks



Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> hmmm that is crazy but there might be some method to your madness! please elaborate


I can't explain madness it just happens. lol but seriously, the v6 was in the way of mocking up my tucking, so out it went.



onel0wcubn said:


> looks like ur locking pump took a **** huh.. lol
> 
> you are a true parking lot gearhead.. :thumbup:


At this point, I think I've had gone through everything in the book, everything, and I mean everything has taken a ****.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Well since the engins is now out, I was able to mock up all the brake lines. I will make the real ones soon. To anyone who is thinking about doing this, try to pick up some single strand wire, it bends great, you can shape it to whatever, and its close to the same diameter as brake lines.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wow. this is good stuff. what do you use to bend the new brake lines?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I have an actual bender but I'll probably hand bend since it's easy.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats what i was wondering, if it was hand bendable


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya. But they are only easy to bend once. Try unbending, omgwtf pain in the ass.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Been driving 120 miles about 3 times a week for a while now, working on Strictly Pleasure's Top Secret Project. Messed up my jack getting the car back on the ground, but oh wells.


















And the project, hellamadtyterusted 240.










And yes, the front bumper is a finger width off the ground, and yes, that curb right next to the car is his driveway entrance.










Sticker for my crew


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey eastern guys, I'm driving to D.C. very soon from Chicago. Going to be taking I-80 and I-76. Wave or something if you see my piecer!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll sit on 76 on my lawn chair and a beer 

WhenYou relocated your module, how did you get the harness up there?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I'll sit on 76 on my lawn chair and a beer
> 
> WhenYou relocated your module, how did you get the harness up there?


K lol.

And all you have to do pull the harness all the way back into the footwell, then put it up through the ecu box. I did not extend it and it fits very nicely


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That's good news. I might relocate mine this year if I finish everything else early enough.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*I just had to have sport seats.....*

So this past weekend I decided to take a little trip with my two best friends. Well, actually I needed co-drivers because I'm selfish :laugh:. Anyways, we made the trip from Chicago to D.C. to Chicago in 25 hours. On the way back I was very sub-23" gtf, I would guess 22.5, and no skid plate  lol. Here's some pics:

Pennsylvania at midnight

















Wicked tunnel, must have been at least a mile long









My buddies first stick shift









Pennsylvania Sunrise in mountain-ish area

























The goods 


















Found this picture on my camera when I went through the pictures. Check out that side burn [cool]









And of course, what's a good road trip without a semi half burnt??


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know those roads very well. That's probably the sommerset tunnel you went through. Did you get off of 76 in Breezewood? That place has like every fat food restaurant ever, and it's got a weird feeling to it.

In breezewood/ nearby there are 3 abandoned tunnels that used to be part of the turnpike. The one is leased by a race team who tests their NASCAR car there for coast down... 

Anyways hope you enjoyed your trip! I may be coming out to chicago by the end of the summer with my car. My uncle lives in Western Springs, is that close to you at all?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty sure we got off at breezewood, We got off the turnpike, drove on a regular street for one block, and got onto whatev its called highway.

Western Springs is very close to me actually, 15-20 minutes away, have you ever been? The town to the west is the richest area in Chicagoland (hinsdale).


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Blurry










Free cleaning 










They'll be in tomorrow after work.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Put them in and took em for a spin tonight. OH. MY. GOD. These combined with my coilovers have made my car an incredible joy to drive. I only have one complaint, and that's that they are not black. But it's not enough to make me pull them out.
































.

Old Seat Removal, Interior cleaning, and sport seat install took about 1/2 hour.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

glad you finally got the seats you really wanted. enjoy them!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm bored. Someone give me another silver 96 since mine is a totaled piecer so i can build a btcc A4.


----------



## squallyv2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what are you doing with your old drivers seat?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

They are my winter seats since the sport seats aren't heated


----------



## squallyv2 (Aug 31, 2007)

worth a shot.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

squallyv2 said:


> worth a shot.


hah that's ok. As soon as those sport seats hit the car, everyone asked about the leatherette seats


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

hey squally, over got a good passenger seat, I can pull the cover off and sell it to you. The covers are interchangeable


----------



## squallyv2 (Aug 31, 2007)

once i get back stateside, that just might happen, but have another month yet or so.:thumbdown:


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Loving the new seats man!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yoffer said:


> Loving the new seats man!


Thanks a lot! I love them so far, I think everyone should get a set they really improve the drive.

Serious note:

I have a leak  At the turbo the oil feed line leaks pretty bad. It's tight and there is no visible damage. Any suggestions?

Lower line in picture.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

just a metal washer, easy fix


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha mmmm...... I think you might have mentioned that on audizine. Thanks!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Undid a mod Wednesday, this little blue X has been on my bumper since last September. 

Back when I had first thrown it on, car wasn't even street ready back then.

















Decided it needed it was time.......










I'm so boring lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice mod :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Nice mod :thumbup:


I only do serious mods to my Audi. :laugh:


----------



## a4qt (May 3, 2011)

this thread is seriously a whole lot of WIN


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

a4qt said:


> this thread is seriously a whole lot of WIN


Thats what im sayinnnn


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally called the junkyard.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

It's really too bad I only have a coolpix camera, because I feel that these would have come a hell of a lot better. Whatever, I had a "****ty" photoshoot with silver before she was shipped to the grave.


























And then, it was time.


















Free space.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You guys know what comes after this mod riiiiiiiight?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just went out and picked up some 225s for my 9.5s


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Good stuff man


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just went out and picked up some 225s for my 9.5s


Shoulda got 215's


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Shoulda got *255's*


Fixed.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

meat stance, yo


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad I bought the 225s, these wheels poke. A lot.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Grrrrrr. Ride height is at 24". This is unacceptable.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

we need some coolpix:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, James. I'm keeping the car on HELLA-OMG-WTF lock down till the meet I am co-hosting next Sunday. Then I'll get the Strictly Pleasure official photographer to take some fancy shmancy coolpix ic:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

WHAT'S DAT **** ***** DOIN' TO YO CAR? 

:wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bahahahahahaha. hhahahahaha. haha. ha. he rolled my fenderzz.  But that's all I'll let him do.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I just maxed out my ST's in the rears at 23.5. Not sure how this is possible, since I'm only on 225/40s. Rears are stock, haven't removed anything. Should I to reach 23?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I think I just maxed out my ST's in the rears at 23.5. Not sure how this is possible, since I'm only on 225/40s. Rears are stock, haven't removed anything. Should I to reach 23?


 On mine i kept turning the perch until it wouldnt turn. It was sitting against the metal from the brake line. My rear on 215/40's sits at 23gtf.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine are just about the same. Anyone??


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my rear bottoms out at 22" on the mercedes wheels


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> my rear bottoms out at 22" on the mercedes wheels


 Don't you have 17s? I'm on 18s so that might explain it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just went out and picked up some 225s for my 9.5s


 Pics…:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Pics…:thumbup:


  



















And my fast and furious stoplight raceboy face


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Pictures of the wheels?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

tomorrow sir! I will be getting multiple professional photoshoots for my junker tomorrow


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

not kewl doode…...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

alex ahahahaha i love that face, reminds me of the **** me and alex do


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty much every stop light Vegas and I say some stupid fnf line. "I used to race here back in high school" "On green, I'm going" "A lot has changed" etc etc... It's all good fun 

Off to my meet and photoshoots!!


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Waiting


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey ass hole u promised today Haha :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Hey ass hole u promised today Haha :laugh:


fine.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

finally! haha looks good! but those are no professional pics my friend haha :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

DUDE THAT PRO IS SO GOOD.

that's actually bad as ****. no stretch like some ***** ******s have but you're still flush and rockin' some cool ass wheels. **** yes. i love you.

swag.


:beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave::wave::wave::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> DUDE THAT PRO IS SO GOOD.
> 
> that's actually bad as ****. no stretch like some ***** ******s have but you're still flush and rockin' some cool ass wheels. **** yes. i love you.
> 
> ...


Dis pro thanks you. And I do have stretch....... In the rear.


















No I don't want spacers in the front. I did this just pulling in to this spot. Pulled the fender in like Wes did a while back.









So then I fixed it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

so goooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet you've seen a ****ton of pics on fb already


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:what:

How did you manage to bend your fender like that? Did you just completely ignore the fact that your car is pretty low and monster truck into the parking lot or something?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

300 mile 225s probably have something to do with it. I'm being stubborn and not stretching the front.

Moar because this is my first set of real wheels, and I'm amazed that they fit the way they do. I've obviously seen bryangb's car, but I still wasn't sure.


















The benz is owned by one of my good friends Allen, and he basically jumped up and down in pure excitement when he saw my car. Probably half of the pics he took yesterday were just my Audi! Also really love his car


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why would you not want to stretch the front? Just to make things more difficult later on?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

looks great man! wheels look perfect. also curious why no stretch in the front? is that goona be constantly happening to your fender?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Why would you not want to stretch the front? Just to make things more difficult later on?


Yes. I am not a fan of stretch, I didn't want to do it in the rear, but to get the wheels to work for now I threw the 225s on there. I want to go wider tires eventually. Am I being dumb? probably.

Fluid MotorUnion gave me and my co-host some love

http://www.fluidmotorunion.com/archives/9409


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i like the look of just stretch in the rear, though it's gonna suck if you keep popping your fender like that


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

One good roll and it should be fine. I think Vegas and I rushed the driver side since I had to drive home and hour to get to work in like 6 hours or something stupid like that.

I just won't turn left when I reverse, psh. Easy.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Being that low and not liking stretch doesn't make much sense. If you want to go wider tires lift the car back up...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Being that low and not liking stretch doesn't make much sense. If you want to go wider tires lift the car back up...


Being this low period doesn't make sense. My huge NeedingAnAudi sticker doesn't make sense. Not deciding what to do with my headliner for a year doesn't make sense. But whatever, I've been enjoying myself a whole hell of a lot more these past couple days.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, no, not really. 

You want to be low and run low offset wheels, but do not want to stretch the tires to clear fenders? That's just asking for dented fenders...

Doesn't really compare to a silly decal on your back window.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

How bad is the rubbing? I wanted to go about as low as you are, but haven't gotten around to rolling the fronts yet... Looks sick - reminds me of my setup.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I thought my front bumper was bad before I painted it 

Wheels look good. I need another set :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

kdf8454 said:


> How bad is the rubbing? I wanted to go about as low as you are, but haven't gotten around to rolling the fronts yet... Looks sick - reminds me of my setup.


Front rubs, but with a roll it wouldn't be too bad. Smaller tires would work better, but I just don't want smaller.


thepirate said:


> I thought my front bumper was bad before I painted it
> 
> Wheels look good. I need another set :thumbup:


What are you talking about?? That bumper is mint!  And yes, get some amgs again


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn thats a 225 on a 8.5 at that height. Your crazyyyy. What is your gtf? You look low.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn thats a 225 on a 8.5 at that height. Your crazyyyy. What is your gtf? You look low.


23" is my magic number


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

This picture decides it, I'm on the hunt for S4 skirts


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

S4 skirts would look good. 

My next set of wheels (if it ever happens) is gonna be something wide with a decent lip. I wanna keep my VIP inspired theme.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

was just thinking to myself today how i wanted these rims, but i wasnt too sure... you could say i am now  stance is spot on lookin awesome man :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Have you found a set?? Glad I could swing your mind



thepirate said:


> S4 skirts would look good.
> 
> My next set of wheels (if it ever happens) is gonna be something wide with a decent lip. I wanna keep my VIP inspired theme.


I basically want my car to look like yours lol. Ok maybe not the sewer caps, but super clean black with textured side skirts. Everything a B5 needs


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Havnt looked got other issues to fix first  but being close to la I'm sure I can find a pair for cheap.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Booty.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Found another wheel shot, goddamn I love these wheels :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yes. I am not a fan of stretch, I didn't want to do it in the rear, but to get the wheels to work for now I threw the 225s on there. I want to go wider tires eventually. Am I being dumb? probably.
> 
> Fluid MotorUnion gave me and my co-host some love
> 
> http://www.fluidmotorunion.com/archives/9409


I'm with you, I'm not a fan of stretch either, but I like being low. I'm sitting at 23.75" GTF though so I'm not really having any problems right now. I don't think I'll go any lower though, and I may bring it back up that 1/4" because I was shooting for 24" when I dropped it again a couple days ago.

IMO you car looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Camride said:


> I'm with you, I'm not a fan of stretch either, but I like being low. I'm sitting at 23.75" GTF though so I'm not really having any problems right now. I don't think I'll go any lower though, and I may bring it back up that 1/4" because I was shooting for 24" when I dropped it again a couple days ago.
> 
> IMO you car looks great. :thumbup:


I was at 24" when I first put them on, thought it looks sick as hell. Then I measured and discovered it was 24" and not 23". 23" has been my summer height goal since I bought the car 2 years ago.

Comparison with my buddy Adam.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Planning on going that low, rolling the fenders should have been done before you placed on your wheels. That's what I did, and I'm not as low as you (more into a clean functional look, than a stretch, poke, etc). I paid $50 per side, but you can find someone to do it for way less if you don't want to do it yourself. Also, car looks really good:thumbup:.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Seerlah said:


> Planning on going that low, rolling the fenders should have been done before you placed on your wheels. That's what I did, and I'm not as low as you (more into a clean functional look, than a stretch, poke, etc). I paid $50 per side, but you can find someone to do it for way less if you don't want to do it yourself. Also, car looks really good:thumbup:.


Uh sir, that's what this post was all about. I did roll the fenders, just did not roll the driver side as much as the passenger fender.



NeedingAnAudi said:


> You guys know what comes after this mod riiiiiiiight?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

looks awesome man, but i think you shouldve stretched those tires. the only reason my fenders are wavy and rusting is because of the winter wheels


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would have to agree...
Wavy fenders are no fun.

But it looks rad! :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I don't like the wavy fenders. But actually I had a small crease in both fender lips when I bought the car, completely forgot about them. When we rolled the fenders, I realized that they were still there, so I had wavy fenders waaay before I had 18s.

Oh well, my car was only 3200, and would probably be in the junkyard had I not rescued it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Moar!!


































Haven't had a fender problem in weeks :snowcool:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool photos but you can barely see the car :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Cool photos but you can barely see the car :beer:


What he said. :laugh:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>


This looks awesome. Wheels are great. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damnn dude get some 215s on those front wheels. your only at 23gtf and your fenders are getting that bad?


holy jesus.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Cool photos but you can barely see the car :beer:



May or may not be the point lol


MarcMiller said:


> damnn dude get some 215s on those front wheels. your only at 23gtf and your fenders are getting that bad?
> 
> 
> holy jesus.


?? Fenders are fine sir, driver side hasn't gotten any worse.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm so tempted


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

go big or go home, which is why thats what im doing :laugh::screwy::thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

You on air? That looks lower then the picture on az.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a very optimistic Photoshopped drop in the front.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>












They dont look the same.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

turbwhistle said:


> They dont look the same.


It's photoshopped dude. :beer:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats a damn good photoshop.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

turbwhistle said:


> They dont look the same.


NNNNNOOOOOO!!!!!! I've been discovered!! *runs away in terror*


lol a buddy chopped it for me, If I could I would do it though.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> NNNNNOOOOOO!!!!!! I've been discovered!! *runs away in terror*
> 
> 
> lol a buddy chopped it for me, If I could I would do it though.


Your buddy is good.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> That's a very optimistic Photoshopped drop in the front.


I keep staring at it. Maybe after I get my welding certification done I will do a little custom work.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Your car is sex, makes me want a BB s4 sedan.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I keep staring at it. Maybe after I get my welding certification done I will do a little custom work.


You might have to cut a hole in the hood and use an AutoZone hood scoop to cover those control arms. :beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> You might have to cut a hole in the hood and use an AutoZone hood scoop to cover those control arms. :beer::beer:


You mean superbird status?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

3:30 AM

Forever Alone










New wheels yo


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Not really feeling the wheels, we need some mounted pictures asap.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Whose car? But i meant yours.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thats the car they come on


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

I understand that, but i meant which person, my cousin vinchenzo51 has like that exact car, of course it doesn't look like that any more though.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Those things will look a lot better on your b5. Did you get them brand new?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

turbwhistle said:


> Whose car? But i meant yours.



Just some random white A6 pic I found. Since I have a white 4.2 A6 with some ****ty reps, I wanted to get OEM wheels because I'm going for a full stock look.



jmullen324 said:


> Those things will look a lot better on your b5. Did you get them brand new?


Used by FrankA6 on AZ.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Those new wheels are sex. They will look great on your car.


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

interested in selling the benz wheels? hit me up.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

barch88 said:


> interested in selling the benz wheels? hit me up.


Damn Vultures. AMG's are not for sale. Ever. But Bryangb's are

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...es-AMG-18-quot-5x112-8.5-9.5-quot-w-new-tires


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Damn Vultures. AMG's are not for sale. Ever. But Bryangb's are
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...es-AMG-18-quot-5x112-8.5-9.5-quot-w-new-tires


Hey... look at that! 

A :beer: for you!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Pumped for those pie plates! :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Hey... look at that!
> 
> A :beer: for you!


Spreading the love :snowcool:



silvermannn said:


> Pumped for those pie plates! :thumbup:


The more they sit, the less likey they will make it on the A6


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

i think 4.2 wheels have so much potential :thumbup:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont like much.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

turbwhistle said:


> I dont like much.


:what:


I think they're gonna look sick….you should….um….er…..polish them. I don't think I've seen a set with a full polish and paint the slits black.:thumbup:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess i will need to wait until they are on for final judgement, but right now im not impressed. I think i like stock s4 avus's more.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> I think they're gonna look sick….you should….um….er…..polish them. I don't think I've seen a set with a full polish and paint the slits black.:thumbup:


 Polish them?? I bet that could look great, but I don't think I want to put in the rub time :laugh:




turbwhistle said:


> I guess i will need to wait until they are on for final judgement, but right now im not impressed. I think i like stock s4 avus's more.


First time I saw them, I hated them. Then again, I didn't like the B5 the first time I saw it. They def grew on me, I think a big influence was RAUDIB5.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Microsoft paint. Framed. Stanceworks.





I laughed so hard  :thumbup:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Microsoft paint. Framed. Stanceworks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did i miss something?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Microsoft paint. Framed. Stanceworks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh: I needed a good laugh hehehehe


turbwhistle said:


> Did i miss something?


You did. Was involved in some shenanigans on my Stanceworks build thread

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8246&page=18


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

As cool as stanceworks is..

People trying to "stance" & "hellaflush" cars like ford focuses and taurus wagons.. :facepalm:


There's also some retarded amazing stuff on there. That Senzi Pari guy building the rx7 and the 280z...oh my god.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> As cool as stanceworks is..
> 
> People trying to "stance" & "hellaflush" cars like ford focuses and taurus wagons.. :facepalm:


But it's _different_ so it's cool, right?! You can stance a Taurus all you want. That is one of the ugliest cars of the last 20 years by far. Doesn't matter how expensive the wheels are or how low you are - that car will always be ugly as ****. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> But it's _different_ so it's cool, right?! You can stance a Taurus all you want. That is one of the ugliest cars of the last 20 years by far. Doesn't matter how expensive the wheels are or how low you are - that car will always be ugly as ****. :beer:


Couldn't of said it better myself.:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

When I joined Stanceworks last year it was all cool cars. Everyone was building clean cars, everyone was building cars right. Then of course the bandwagon really rolled in, and everything with wheels was slammed the cheapest way possible. I've noticed pretty much all the guy that had badass rides have stopped posting. Hell even Burroughs hardly ever posts anymore.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Right? I started murking around on there and there's for sure really good stuff but too many people think they're ****es hard. Making a build thread for putting suspension and wheels on your car? Come on. That's what kills it for people that are _actually building _ cars. Some people need to know their place. 


Don't even get me started on lowered skateboards..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Most of them just cut springs. I know mine isn't much of a build but at least I rebuilt a bunch of stuff.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Making a build thread for putting suspension and wheels on your car?


When did we start talking about Vortex? :snowcool:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

oh god did you guys see the kia? it was either that or a hyundai. 
:facepalm:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

bryangb said:


> When did we start talking about Vortex? :snowcool:


Touche. 





When I picked up my avant I was sooooo pumped. Made a build thread the next day. Then I realized I was broke. I'll update it someday..bleh.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Yeah get a real build thread!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea stance works got watered down with idiots real quick, I'm not much better but atleast I didn't post a build thread about my stance that any idiot that can do math and has hand tools could achieve


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> any idiot that can do math and has hand tools could achieve


Weird. You'd think reading all of these threads on Vortex it was a lot harder than that.. :facepalm:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Vacation by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

What's the game plan with that a6?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> What's the game plan with that a6?


Fix and sell. Or give to my mom for a winter ride.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes. I am whoring, deal with it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pie-plates are rad :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I know its winter time up there but daaammmmnnn wash yo car! :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha yea I really need to. I have a winter list

1. Wash Car
2. Relocate Battery
3. Get headliner and pillars wrapped after pulling them Nov. 10'
4. Buy more wheels


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it's going to look goood


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That paint looks like it needs some loving. So does that valence :beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> That paint looks like it needs some loving. So does that valence :beer::beer:


Needs a lot of loving actually. It's bad enough to justify a respray, however my bank account says otherwise. 

Valance is totally mint though


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if my paint was bad enough i would so spray bomb it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> if my paint was bad enough i would so spray bomb it


Yeeeaaaahhhhh...... But I don't own a 240. :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

[like:thumbup:]


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you have any good pictures with the new wheels? I may pick some up.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

turbwhistle said:


> Do you have any good pictures with the new wheels? I may pick some up.


Which ones, the pie plates? Have to wait till next monday, I have a show on Sunday


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

I can dig it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll make you dig to china once they go on


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lmfao i remember digging to china in my sandbox when i was a lil guy.

i love the tires, gonna look awesome on the car.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gah I want to see these bitches on the car! Can't get them mounted and balanced for free until Saturday


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Swings :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'll have swings for winter wheels one day.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll dig to China for your sport cloth seats?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I'll dig to China for your sport cloth seats?


They are for sale


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i'll have swings for winter wheels one day.


If I pick up an A4 with swings I will let you have them supar cheap!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Tuckin 255s :snowcool:










Props: Allen Krolik Photography


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope you're there getting starbucks :beer::beer:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

like:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> I hope you're there getting starbucks :beer::beer:


lol I can't afford Starbucks


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Starbucks is a horribly horribly tasty habbit..

Any more pictures? :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

key word, horrible.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Starbucks is a horribly horribly tasty habbit..
> 
> Any more pictures? :beer:


But oh so delicious. 

Unless of course you're one of those hipsters who refuse to like anything remotely successful


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> But oh so delicious.
> 
> Unless of course you're one of those hipsters who refuse to like anything remotely successful


If not liking coffee and only getting hot chocolate from Starbucks makes me a hipster then I am pissed. 

Moar pics

































Devin Stiglitz Photography


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

How do your front fenders enjoy the 255's?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> How do your front fenders enjoy the 255's?


About as much as AMGs lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the white paint, pie plates and tire size all work so well together. very cool looking.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> How do your front fenders enjoy the 255's?


This


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> This


lol don't worry marc, the wheels are for the A6, they were just on for my show on Sunday. Nick is helping me figure out stretch because obviously I need to get on that lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just want to show off


DAT ASS










Allen Krolik Photography


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BaySideIsAcult (Jul 30, 2011)

still have the seats for sale?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

BaySideIsAcult said:


> still have the seats for sale?


Yup


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a 2000 a6 4.2 TCM. Code: 4B0 927 156 BS

If you guys could just take a look on craigslist and possibly some junkyards, I would definitely appreciate it!! :beer::beer: :snowcool:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy new year from chicago!

More of dat ass?? I think yes


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Been rubbin 










And smashin










And finally, Jan 12th, wintermode and snow!!!!!!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

nice wheels what size spacers do you have on them?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

praying for no snow this year


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You should see my dents. They look soo bad. Thank god for the rain tray cover.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> nice wheels what size spacers do you have on them?


Which wheels? I have a couple sets 



fbm93 said:


> praying for no snow this year


:screwy:



MarcMiller said:


> You should see my dents. They look soo bad. Thank god for the rain tray cover.


Bahaha I spent 4 months searching and finally found the last new tray cover for sale on the internet. Then a month later ecs tuning started carrying it, for cheaper :banghead:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

On your stock wheels in the last pic


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 8mm in the rear. Didn't do anything, it's still very sunk lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Winter height:



















Fancy pics:




























And then we decided to plant the right foot :heart:
































































MUG SHOT!! btw these shirts are for sale, here at Zero Clearance Shirts


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I want snow


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I want snow


We've run out of good parking lots to mess around in. I want more snow!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your winter height looks like your summer height :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Your winter height looks like your summer height :laugh:


lol nah I raised the front a half inch. No rubbing ftw! :heart:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

looks like so much fun


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

those pictures are ridiculous:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> those pictures are ridiculous:thumbup:


lol only time I get to have fun. rest of the time I hard park while my buddies drift there piece of **** 240s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Community Service


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

rwd can't be near as fun as awd.. axis spins ftmfw. 

Snow plow status.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> rwd can't be near as fun as awd.. axis spins ftmfw.
> 
> Snow plow status.


 It's not but it's still a bunch o fun. My photographers car:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

For NickBroderick 












Forever hover4.2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

whose nick broderick?:sly:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> whose nick broderick?:sly:


 idfk


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nick broderick can barely see the headlights


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> nick broderick can barely see the headlights


 yea but I keep em clean


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, you and your car deserve an Emmy - this is quite a story


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Damn, you and your car deserve an Emmy - this is quite a story


 hah appreciate it. last thing on my list is interior upper, engine bay clean out, and body work.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Was bored. Looked through old pictures. Thought I was low :facepalm:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

God I love b5's


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Turbo was loose :screwy: 

I've also completely ruined the front half of my fender liners from rubbing stock wheels.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Turbo was loose :screwy:
> 
> I've also completely ruined the front half of my fender liners from rubbing stock wheels.


 And ur fenders


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> And ur fenders


 nah that was the 255s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just bought new fenders, S4 mouldings, and an S4 rear door for cheap. 

bronz got to the skirts before I could though  :laugh: 


Anyone know if I can swap the chrome trim on the door for the black trim that comes on 1.8s?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone know if I can swap the chrome trim on the door for the black trim that comes on 1.8s?[/QUOTE] 

Pretty sure it's riveted on? Don't quote me on that.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn if it is. Door was only 50 bucks though, so I'm not out a lot.


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two s4 doors on my passenger side. I just plasti dipped the trim. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ineedwheels said:


> I have two s4 doors on my passenger side. I just plasti dipped the trim. :thumbup:


 Picture?? Would love to see how that looks.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think its possible. I was gonna do the same but Bobby said it wouldn't work.


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

...and when I said I did I meant I have two cans waiting. Its too cold to paint now. It doesn't look too bad almost stock because both doors match, so it doesn't bother me much, But I had planned on dipping them this spring.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ineedwheels said:


> ...and when I said I did I meant I have two cans waiting. Its too cold to paint now. It doesn't look too bad almost stock because both doors match, so it doesn't bother me much, But I had planned on dipping them this spring.


 lol well that doesn't help. Guess I'll just look into it.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

hehehe ya when i came there the guy was like which guy are you? and then i saw the fenders in his trunk :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

I just picked up some skirts :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> hehehe ya when i came there the guy was like which guy are you? and then i saw the fenders in his trunk :laugh::laugh:


 Hahaha I honestly wanted the fenders more than skirts. Would have been nice, but at least next time I won't have to compete against you lol. 



ThatA4T said:


> I just picked up some skirts :laugh:


 Damn you, please send to Lombard


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hahaha I honestly wanted the fenders more than skirts. Would have been nice, but at least next time I won't have to compete against you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you, please send to Lombard


 Hell no Haha I paid 100


----------



## Mr. KOOL AID (Oct 24, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Picture?? Would love to see how that looks.


 I pasti dip my trim too! Don't like the chrome on silver, works great. P.s you need s4 side skirts lol "you mad son"?


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

wat a nice audi im not into slammed cars but u pull it off damm good. also the wheels u pick are perfect for the sedan. any motor work done? awesome thread btw :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. KOOL AID said:


> I pasti dip my trim too! Don't like the chrome on silver, works great. P.s you need s4 side skirts lol "you mad son"?


 Damn you ya bastard! 




k04pwrd said:


> wat a nice audi im not into slammed cars but u pull it off damm good. also the wheels u pick are perfect for the sedan. any motor work done? awesome thread btw :thumbup:


 Lots of engine work done. All back to stock :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

update, 19s purchased.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> update, 19s purchased.


 wwwwhat?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> wwwwhat?


 yessir! And incase anyone gives me **** about the AMGs, I still have them also.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

any teaser info?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

255/35/19?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> any teaser info?


 Nah. Kinda tired of teasers: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15074164940...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_500wt_1050 



Lazer Viking said:


> 255/35/19?


 maaaaaaybe........ lol no 215/35 and 245/30


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbup: sweet


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice! :heart:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/2830173822.html 

black skirts. 

Have you repainted your front bumper? If not you need to stop buying mods and get that baby sprayed. It will make a huge difference.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/2830173822.html
> 
> black skirts.
> 
> Have you repainted your front bumper? If not you need to stop buying mods and get that baby sprayed. It will make a huge difference.


 haha I'm working on getting a different bumper don't worry. This bumper isn't worth saving. 

Also he is pretty far, thats quite a drive for them.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

100% ****ing win.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yes! lol 


Got a question for you guys. I want to finish my headliner project, it's been sitting in my garage for about 15 months. Anyone know if I can buy oem material? I just want it to look stock again.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I have not found anything close to oem texture unfortunately


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

try getting a headliner from a part out? Or do suede because suede is kick ass


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess I could do suede. I don't really want to though.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

In case anyone cares, I just turned 21.

And I can't not post these anymore 


DSCN3924 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN3921 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN3923 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN3920 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN3922 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

We have such similar tastes. I can't wait to see those officially mounted.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sooo dope!

...now sell me your rears :laugh:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> sooo dope!
> 
> ...now sell me your rears :laugh:


*Dr. Evil pinky*

For sale for 1MILLION DOLLARS!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Those look really awesome


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good man.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

looks really good for 19's


----------



## a4sta (May 18, 2009)

crazexr7 said:


> looks really good for 19's


wheels look really good :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

new wheels looks excellent!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

o and btw happy birthday!


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

looks sick. trade for my twists ?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good sh*t alex:thumbup:
I love those wheels.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> looks sick. trade for my twists ?


What size are those twists? And they would have to be completely minty


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

love the new wheels. same one's i wanted to run.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the complements and the bday wishes. I'm surprised byrangb hasn't offered on of his famous ":beer:" yet lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I got you on Facebook with the happy birthday. A little jealous you got those wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So sick. 
Happy birthday dude


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks wes!



gear said:


> I got you on Facebook with the happy birthday. A little jealous you got those wheels.


I got so many on fb and texts, I just decided to like em 

OH! Trade for amgs? :laugh:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

those are gunna look amazing when they get mounted. surprisingly they dont look too big


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I've seen them on a B5 before, so I know they will look good. Might not be everyone's taste, but I gotta try 19s just to say I have :beer:


Also, anyone wanna start a fund so I won't be NeedingS4SideSkirts anymore?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Been tearing into the Audi lately. Failed Emissions so my car is restricted to my immediate neighborhood until I can pass again. So I did some work in the engine bay, and I'm just overall cleaning things up. My buddy came over for coilover install and he brought his fancy camera.










































And my buddies new wheels


















Soon I will be rollin durty again


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I had to "pass" emissions to get my audi registered. Good thing I have connections....lol


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Really sexy audi man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

At least hose the brake dust off the wheels! :facepalm:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> At least hose the brake dust off the wheels! :facepalm:


Hey, they are only on because I knew I would be getting photos taken. I still have to put new tires one. They will get cleaned up all prettylike.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why did you fail emissions? Get those other Mercedes wheels on!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> Why did you fail emissions? Get those other Mercedes wheels on!


Bad o2 sensor and I have a large evap leak. And the tires for the 19s are expensive and I don't have tire money right now


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

we've established in another thread that the tires are no more expensive than 17 or 18s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> we've established in another thread that the tires are no more expensive than 17 or 18s


245/30/19s are not cheap. I established that.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

For those not on my facebook


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

What you up to there??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gotta get the car ready for the first of my meets which is Sunday. Super excited since the Stretch Your Legs meets I started hosting with a friend a year ago are now officially sponsored by NOS Energy Drinks


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I really wish I had a big ole front mount lol


DSCN4007 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

goddamn that tire/fender blends so nicely, makes my dick hard


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> goddamn that tire/fender blends so nicely, makes my dick hard


I'm glad my ****ty photography skillz have aroused you :screwy:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

that windshield sticker seriously needs to be scraped off


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You the first person ever to hate on my sticker. No, it's not coming off.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You the first person ever to hate on my sticker. No, it's not coming off.


 I hate it just never said anything ;D


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah you should get one that says doughboy instead


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> yeah you should get one that says doughboy instead


 Only if you get one that says I love Nick Broderick


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Il get it made for alex


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You the first person ever to hate on my sticker. No, it's not coming off.


 well thats only hurting you. its just ricey as hell


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thizzprofessor said:


> well thats only hurting you. its just ricey as hell


 for some reason i never thought of it as being ricey  

alex already has an i know nick broderick sticker, if he gets one that says he loves me then everyone will know we're dating and his life will be at risk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thizzprofessor said:


> well thats only hurting you. its just ricey as hell


 Please don't call my car ricey, or I will resort to dogging on your custom interior.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

^ lmao oh he went there.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Please don't call my car ricey, or I will resort to dogging on your custom interior.
> 
> http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk45/blizzardonmawrist/carinterior.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> i never said your car was ricey for the record, i said that sticker is ricey, because it IS. feel free to "dog my custom interior." i would rather drive it with how it looks in that picture than with a big ass ricey, yes, ricey, sticker on my front windshield. why do you want people to know your screen name on a website? you might as well just put your full name on the windshield lol, and walk around with "I'M AN A$$HOLE" written on your forehead...jussayin


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thizzprofessor said:


> i never said your car was ricey for the record, i said that sticker is ricey, because it IS. feel free to "dog my custom interior." i would rather drive it with how it looks in that picture than with a big ass ricey, yes, ricey, sticker on my front windshield. why do you want people to know your screen name on a website? you might as well just put your full name on the windshield lol, and walk around with "I'M AN A$$HOLE" written on your forehead...jussayin


 Mkay. I'm not even going to bother with you. I like my sticker.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> i never said your car was ricey for the record, i said that sticker is ricey, because it IS. feel free to "dog my custom interior." i would rather drive it with how it looks in that picture than with a big ass ricey, yes, ricey, sticker on my front windshield. why do you want people to know your screen name on a website? you might as well just put your full name on the windshield lol, and walk around with "I'M AN A$$HOLE" written on your forehead...jussayin


 Dude your "I'm a hardass" attitude isnt fooling anyone man. Don't comment in peoples threads cuz all you do is talk ****. Its his car, therefore HE can do whatever the **** HE wants to do. **** off.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i had a sticker on my car that said "i am nick broderick" 

i'm the biggest ******* out there! :wave:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

thizzprofessor said:


> i never said your car was ricey for the record, i said that sticker is ricey, because it IS. feel free to "dog my custom interior." i would rather drive it with how it looks in that picture than with a big ass ricey, yes, ricey, sticker on my front windshield. why do you want people to know your screen name on a website? you might as well just put your full name on the windshield lol, and walk around with "I'M AN A$$HOLE" written on your forehead...jussayin


 Weren't you the guy also talking **** about MarcMiller's car? 

Where are your 10" wide wheels? 


Hi :wave: Alex


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

memo! said:


> Weren't you the guy also talking **** about MarcMiller's car?
> 
> Where are your 10" wide wheels?
> 
> ...


 Hello o o o o o eace:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

memo! said:


> Weren't you the guy also talking **** about MarcMiller's car?
> 
> Where are your 10" wide wheels?
> 
> ...


 Heres mine..wheres yours professor?


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Dude your "I'm a hardass" attitude isnt fooling anyone man. Don't comment in peoples threads cuz all you do is talk ****. Its his car, therefore HE can do whatever the **** HE wants to do. **** off.


 lol no one has a "hardass" attitude. i was just giving constructive criticism, because if he took that god awful sticker off, it would clean up his car tenfold. obviously he can do whatever he wants but isn't the point of making a thread like this to hear other people's opinions about his car? i like how it looks besides that sticker, i just don't understand what the point of having it on there is, that's all. 



NickBroderick said:


> i had a sticker on my car that said "i am nick broderick"
> 
> i'm the biggest ******* out there! :wave:


 it at least sounds like you're being facetious, or had that sticker as a joke, and it wasn't on your front windshield big as fuqq... 



memo! said:


> Weren't you the guy also talking **** about MarcMiller's car?
> 
> Where are your 10" wide wheels?
> 
> ...





MarcMiller said:


> Heres mine..wheres yours professor?
> http://img.tapatalk.com/62e1a1ab-8446-4f65.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> and for the record, i did not once talk **** about marc's car. i like his car a lot actually. TO CLEAR THE AIR: he inquired about which wheels people liked better between the blades and gottis, and i simply said the blades were better, and said the gottis were gay (to troll), and people got mad and started saying that i was hating on his car which is not true. I actually like the gottis on your car honestly, but prefer the sawblades. and i will post pictures of my 10s as soon as i get home from work, so stay tuned ;)


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I like my sticker. It's the in the top 3 of best liked things I have done to my car. I like people to see the name and try to figure it out, look it up on the internet and see this car's journey. Maybe I'm an attention whore, but I still don't see "ricey." Slightly obnoxious to some people, but I cannot understand the ricey comment.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I like my sticker. It's the in the top 3 of best liked things I have done to my car. I like people to see the name and try to figure it out, look it up on the internet and see this car's journey. Maybe I'm an attention whore, but I still don't see "ricey." Slightly obnoxious to some people, but I cannot understand the ricey comment.


 well i said its ricey mostly because this ricey car group around here "east coast dubs" have stickers in the same location on their cars and in the same exact font and that's just what yours reminds me of. and seriously though, when people see that sticker do you think that their first thought is going to be to look it up on the internet? you're obviously gonna do what you wanna do but it would clean up the front so much without it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Man I really wish I had a big ole front mount lol
> 
> 
> DSCN4007 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


 love this picture


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks! It's one of my favorites. Someone should totally photoshop a front mount  



thizzprofessor said:


> well i said its ricey mostly because this ricey car group around here "east coast dubs" have stickers in the same location on their cars and in the same exact font and that's just what yours reminds me of. and seriously though, when people see that sticker do you think that their first thought is going to be to look it up on the internet? you're obviously gonna do what you wanna do but it would clean up the front so much without it.


 Well, they might not look it up, but they definitely remember it, and think about it. Stirred you up good.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

you should put a QR code next to it so people can scan it and look up your thread


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> ^^ Thanks! It's one of my favorites. Someone should totally photoshop a front mount
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they might not look it up, but they definitely remember it, and think about it. Stirred you up good.


 lol 


bronz said:


> you should put a QR code next to it so people can scan it and look up your thread


 he definitely should, or just the complete url to the thread first page


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> and for the record, i did not once talk **** about marc's car. i like his car a lot actually. TO CLEAR THE AIR: he inquired about which wheels people liked better between the blades and gottis, and i simply said the blades were better, and said the gottis were gay (to troll), and people got mad and started saying that i was hating on his car which is not true. I actually like the gottis on your car honestly, but prefer the sawblades. and i will post pictures of my 10s as soon as i get home from work, so stay tuned


 you quoted someone else saying they liked the blades more, which is fine. But then you continued to comment saying the gottis are gay as **** or ugly as ****.
Now i took it as talking ****...maybe you were just ****ing around but it didn't seem like it at all.

I'd still reallllllllly love to see these 10s..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No more drama you guys are killing the theard. :facepalm: just sayin'.....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow and people wonder why I never post on here like I use to


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

no drama intended:beer: 
i could care less.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Wow and people wonder why I never post on here like I use to


 That and you own an S4 and you like to Bookface way more the Tex :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> That and you own an S4 and you like to I*NSTAface* way more the Tex :laugh:


 fixed =] 


instagram > facebook


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> No more drama you guys are killing the theard. :facepalm: just sayin'.....


 I thought general chit chat about stupid sh*t "MADE" a thread on vortex. 


Anyways, weekend was crazy, got some pics of my new "stance" 










Tires look super wide in this picture  

































Check out that sticker BRO 









Car is at 22.5. It is ridiculous to drive.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those new fenders? Looks damn good :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Those new fenders? Looks damn good :thumbup:


 Oh yes. None f***ed fenders are so nice


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh wow it is brilliant black and not "dirt" :laugh: 

Looks so good. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Oh wow it is brilliant black and not "dirt" :laugh:


 lol chris:laugh:


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

I like the look with those wheels. 
Now take car of your paint. It looks like hell under light.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Oh wow it is brilliant black and not "dirt" :laugh:
> 
> Looks so good. :thumbup:


 Smart ass  

 
DSCN4017 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

needs s4 skirts


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> needs s4 skirts


 Get me some then. I don't have cash to blow on skirts currently


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

sell me those wheels and then you can buy skirts and ride low on 19's 

the car looks awesome doe


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Get me some then. I don't have cash to blow on skirts currently


 I'd have to get some my self first :laugh: 



ray4624 said:


> sell me those wheels and then you can buy skirts and ride low on 19's
> 
> the car looks awesome doe


 See there's your solution!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ray4624 said:


> sell me those wheels and then you can buy skirts and ride low on 19's
> 
> the car looks awesome doe


 If my car looks dope, then why would I want to sell the wheels? Although I do have 4 sets of wheels for sale right now


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

:beer: to non ****ed fenders 

And 22.5 is good stuff! I likey.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Suds :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I need a B5 friend in Chicago. 

Requirements: 

b5 
Coilovers or bags 
some kind of badass wheels 
willing to hard park like a baws 
Must be slightly addicted to B5s like me 

Who's up for the challenge?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

OR you can move to PA.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> If my car looks dope, then why would I want to sell the wheels? Although I do have 4 sets of wheels for sale right now


 so you can throw those 19's on haha 

oh well...i guess it was worth a shot


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ray4624 said:


> so you can throw those 19's on haha
> 
> oh well...i guess it was worth a shot


 If I sold the AMG's the money would go to paying off stuff, not buying stuff. So I don't bother


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> OR you can move to PA.


 No. Everyone move here. I like that better


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> http://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp353/jursch2211/Saturday%20Meets/DSC_0063.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> man I need to slam my b5 already :(
> 
> edit:link does not compute o_O


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Does now


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Update:

Got. Rollers.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

This thing is looking clean! Nice work:beer:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Car looks great rolling man :thumbup: You going to make it to Euro Hangar in June?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Car looks great rolling man :thumbup: You going to make it to Euro Hangar in July?


Completely forgot about euro hanger. We will see what the bank account says lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Money shot.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

For sure, I've been staring at that rear wheel all day.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Because he doesn't have bondo'd driver quarter panel or a f*cked front bumper


I thought you haz new ones!?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I thought you haz new ones!?


Rear quarter panel?? No. That's a lot of body work. I did new fenders a couple weeks ago. Haven't found another front bumper yet.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Rear quarter panel?? No. That's a lot of body work. I did new fenders a couple weeks ago. Haven't found another front bumper yet.


Oh oh oh ohhh I was talking front quarters. Replacing rear quarters? lulz


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Oh oh oh ohhh I was talking front quarters. Replacing rear quarters? lulz


Yeah I'm screwed.

I'll just keep buying wheels instead


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yeah I'm screwed.
> 
> I'll just keep buying wheels instead


I dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

where are the 19's?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Need tires.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

schucks. i want em!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> schucks. i want em!


I can't sell them before they make it on the car lol

I need to be able to say I ran 19s just because.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

then sell me your amg rears for really really really really cheap :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> then sell me your amg rears for really really really really cheap :laugh:


No. I have them fitted perfectly right now, just about tucking.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

fine fine..

car looks good man! :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!

Finally got the rear to sit pretty much where I want it. Had to get creative 


DSCN4021 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN4027 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN4028 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN4030 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


DSCN4031 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Ur crazy:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so sick, but it doesnt look even, is that your driveway?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Whatcha mean by even? First picture is my Grandpas house where I store my wheels, the others are my driveway


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

In the first pic, the drivers side is so much lower


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> In the first pic, the drivers side is so much lower


Yeap. My ST's don't sit even, it's very annoying. I fixed that now though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You pull the rear fender?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> You pull the rear fender?


Nope.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nope.


Then how did you get creative yo?! Fill us nuggas in.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm guessing it has something to do with cutting :facepalm:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm guessing it has something to do with cutting :facepalm:


 Yea. I'm in the market for h&rs coilovers for trade. Or I might end up building coils myself, I think for the ride I want at the ride height I want this will be my best option.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>


You sir, have some balls.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to. I have since scrapped them off. :screwy:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Used to ride like that in NY


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

1.8T is swap-able onto S4 doors.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

how did you swap over the door trim? i just replaced that same door with an s4 door and had to leave that molding on because I couldnt figure it out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> how did you swap over the door trim? i just replaced that same door with an s4 door and had to leave that molding on because I couldnt figure it out


Wondering the same….


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Wondering the same….


Just clips that hold it in. They will break and u can replace them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ThatA4T said:


> Just clips that hold it in. They will break and u can replace them


I miss read his question…I meant the chrome trim.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I miss read his question…I meant the chrome trim.


No ThatA4 is right, break the clip and either get new clips, or do what i did. There are two different sets of mounting holes on S4 doors, I ended up drilling 5 holes into the A4 trim piece and using a set of selftappers in place of the plastic clips.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, I thought they were riveted in for some reason


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

meloman said:


> Alright, I thought they were riveted in for some reason


S4 trim is riveted, I had to break them to get the S4 trim off. So instead of riveting on the a4 piece, I used self tappers.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright time for the full story. When I bought my car 2 1/2 years ago, I very quickly found out the car wasn't as clean as I thought. This rear door had some halfassed bondo, and over the years it has gotten worse. The area around the door handle was also pushed in slightly. Luckily these problems were very hard to spot in pictures, so I've skated by, but I knew that I would need to get a new door eventually. When I picked up the new fenders I also picked up the door for super cheap, and figured I would try to make the A4 trim work on and S4 door. Finally did that and now I have a fancy shmancy looking passenger side for the first time. 

As you can see, it is very hard to pick up that anything is wrong from your computer/phone screen


















Pics of said defective area:


















Removal of door:


















And the new door: 


















Comparison:










And that's my weekend making my A4 just a little cleaner


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

amazed at how well pictures hid that :what:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> amazed at how well pictures hid that :what:


x2



nice door bra


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> amazed at how well pictures hid that :what:


Yeah it was pretty well hidden. 



Chuckdee said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> nice door bra


Door bra?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Door bra?


I would assume he meant brah lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol whoops my bad


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I need that same door! Next time you come across one cheap let me know


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I need that same door! Next time you come across one cheap let me know


From the keying way back when? I'll keep on the look out for b5 part outs, but I'm sure someone in florida is parting out a a4/s4 in black in Florida


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> From the keying way back when? I'll keep on the look out for b5 part outs, but I'm sure someone in florida is parting out a a4/s4 in black in Florida


You kidding me? I find absolutely nothing for B5s down here. I had one guy down in Sarasota parting a black 2000 but I couldn't understand him over the phone (barely spoke english) I wasn't about to drive 2 hours for nothing….haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> You kidding me? I find absolutely nothing for B5s down here. I had one guy down in Sarasota parting a black 2000 but I couldn't understand him over the phone (barely spoke english) I wasn't about to drive 2 hours for nothing….haha


Guess I was kidding. I'll be on the lookout lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So. Newest set. 90% sure these will be the new winters.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

So not a fan of those on the b5...Idk why. I'm sure you'll keep the crowd pleased as usual anyway!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> So not a fan of those on the b5...Idk why. I'm sure you'll keep the crowd pleased as usual anyway!


 I'll make em look good don't worry.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ohai guys, just chillin in the garage 

 
DSCN4096a by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Blades.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a big smile on my face looking at that.

Could you even fit a piece of paper in there?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

StanTheCaddy said:


> I have a big smile on my face looking at that.
> 
> Could you even fit a piece of paper in there?


haha no way. The sidewall is mooshed in under the fenders lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^ :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:heart:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


>


Lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chillin with the family in Louisville 


DSCN4127 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you gonna do with the blades?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> What are you gonna do with the blades?


Put them back on the vette where they belong.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Chillin with the family in Louisville
> 
> 
> DSCN4127 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


Should have made a stop in Cincinnati man :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Should have made a stop in Cincinnati man :beer:


Cincinnati is like 5 extra hours of driving!


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Car is looking good man. You were only about 1.5hrs NW of me.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Car is looking good man. You were only about 1.5hrs NW of me.


I'm in Louisville till Thursday morning.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm in Louisville till Thursday morning.


Then you leave for SOWO? Lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Then you leave for SOWO? Lol


Nah Alex is gonna bitch out


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah Alex is gonna bitch out


hahahaha f*ck naw I'm half way I'm finishing this trip.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Wish I had the money for SOWO. Getting the A4 back together and on the road killed my bank account.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Wish I had the money for SOWO. Getting the A4 back together and on the road killed my bank account.


I bet man, but at least your bay is where you want it now. I still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait is that the euro bumper from the thread in audizine? Or just a plate?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looks to be the bumper. You can kind of see where the plate is recessed on the sides.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea it's the certifit bumper. But I think they are literally the same bumper as euro bumpers, because when I researched them everything about the genuine one and the certifit one is the same.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bumper looks great. I'm gonna have to get one now.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice to meet you for the short time man car looked good really like te way it sat.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Very nice to meet you for the short time man car looked good really like te way it sat.


Except the reverse rake  jk




Alex can you send me that thread where you got that bumper?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> Very nice to meet you for the short time man car looked good really like te way it sat.


Yeah wish I could have stayed longer in one place, I went to sowo with way to many other people and we always had something going on. Next year I will make sure to chill more. You car looked really good too! I love those wheels.



MarcMiller said:


> Except the reverse rake  jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My trunk was stuffed to the brim with ****. 

also
Ballin Bumper Thread


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yesssss. Good ass look alex.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Ballin Bumper Thread


Any way you can text me better pictures of your bumper? I'm really thinking about buying one with my next paycheck


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Any way you can text me better pictures of your bumper? I'm really thinking about buying one with my next paycheck


I cannot, my camera sucks ass on my phone lol.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I cannot, my camera sucks ass on my phone lol.


Lol you're killing me Alex


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Lol you're killing me Alex


hopefully pics from sowo roll in, then you know I'll whore. I always do.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I cannot, my camera sucks ass on my phone lol.


Buyyyy an iPhone already, come on Alex.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> hopefully pics from sowo roll in, then you know I'll whore. I always do.


True, I always see things from zero clearance on my live feed on Facebook lol.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> hopefully pics from sowo roll in, then you know I'll whore. I always do.


You love your car now that you lowered it to vortex's 2007 standards


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> You love your car now that you lowered it to vortex's 2007 standards


It's retro bro.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> You love your car now that you lowered it to vortex's 2007 standards





NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's retro bro.


:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh man I didn't whore this here, wtf is wrong with me


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

God I love Ur stance. What's up with Ur door moldings?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> God I love Ur stance. What's up with Ur door moldings?


They are temp man! Need some skirts so bad. I already have the S4 trim too


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it's gonna be so good with skirts


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

First wild picture


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gonna look money with skirts.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5700458-Fss-s4-side-skirts 

skirts.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5700458-Fss-s4-side-skirts
> 
> skirts.


 pm'd him


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

D7K_3166 by parker.cavanaugh90, on Flickr 

Best picture of my car ever.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> D7K_3166 by parker.cavanaugh90, on Flickr
> 
> Best picture of my car ever.


 Sick car, sick pic - congrats to you both


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> D7K_3166 by parker.cavanaugh90, on Flickr
> 
> Best picture of my car ever.


 #streetsweepin'


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> #streetsweepin'


 And very soon after..... #streetrepavin' 

 
D7K_3173 by parker.cavanaugh90, on Flickr


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Speaking of certifit, I found one on the NE side of town. They're currently out of stock for about 2-3 weeks. I'm definitely gonna buy one! Did you have to ask for a certain one/ type or just a plain ole stock front bumper?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I destroyed my rears on the way back from SoWo. [] 










Picked up 2 Dunlops for super cheap, and had them put on. Also I slightly raised the rear to avoid the reverse rake look, rear quarters very much dislike me now lol 

 
DSCN4155 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr 
 
DSCN4160 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr 


I've currently put 11 miles on these tires 


































Next on the list is probably redoing the powersteering lines, I leak pretty severely. But the power steering res will no longer be in a stock location.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great alex.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Looks great alex.


 Thanks bud, get anything fixed on your car yet?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Thanks bud, get anything fixed on your car yet?


 Nope. Bought all the pieces I'm missing. Still need to fab the brackets.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That's why I never liked the falkens too much they wear too fast I think


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks MUCH better raised in the rear.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Looks MUCH better raised in the rear.


But now I have to drop it all around :screwy::laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I liked it better with less rake


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I liked it better with less rake


Reverse rake doesn't count though.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it looked like perfectly even before to me... at least in the pictures


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> it looked like perfectly even before to me... at least in the pictures


Damn mismatched tire sizes give me rake, and it doesn't show well in pictures.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

DSCN4166 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr

Please somebody hook me up with an A4 bra


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

First you need some 20mm spacers in the front :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> First you need some 20mm spacers in the front :laugh:


20s?? Holy crap lol. That would make my et 5.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

get some 20zzzzzz


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i say get 10-15 mm spacers. knowing you your front wheels have no stretch at all:screwy:


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

Geez. I think your toe may need some adjusting. How the fack do you wear down tires that quickly otherwise?!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ All toe wear, I know my toe is bad, I just haven't taken the car in for an alignment yet.



MarcMiller said:


> i say get 10-15 mm spacers. knowing you your front wheels have no stretch at all:screwy:


I have 8mm, but I need longer studs first. And I am running a 215 up front, but federals run wide so they aren't much smaller than my old 225s


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> ^^ All toe wear, I know my toe is bad, I just haven't taken the car in for an alignment yet.


Alignments are cheaper than tires....no? :sly:

I also noticed some quick wear on the Falken 452's I had on my last bimmer. 
I put less than 4k miles on them and they were worn entirely too much for my liking.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

doubleu8 said:


> Alignments are cheaper than tires....no? :sly:
> 
> I also noticed some quick wear on the Falken 452's I had on my last bimmer.
> I put less than 4k miles on them and they were worn entirely too much for my liking.


No tires are cheaper. I have connections for tires. I have barely driven the car since I got the new tires, I'm trying to find a shop that wont rape me and has an inground alignment rake.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> No tires are cheaper. I have connections for tires. I have barely driven the car since I got the new tires, I'm trying to find a shop that wont rape me and has an inground alignment rake.


You can replace a pair of tires for less than $75? 

Can we be tire friends?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol sure, but I can only swing the deal for me.


----------



## AbsoluteCarnage (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats the offset of both the front and rear?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

et25/23


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

JDM tyte angles yo  

 
DSCN4172 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So this bitch is what is causing all my problems. 










Since I had to take the flange out, I decided I'm working on my bay now, needs to be freshened up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Whats wrong with the hard coolant hose? I may have the same issure...is it warped from the heat?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Whats wrong with the hard coolant hose? I may have the same issure...is it warped from the heat?


 It was all beat up looking. I took it out to paint it, and the flange was leaking at the hardline, but I couldn't figure out why. I'm going to use a heavy dose of rtv and hope for the best.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

After painting up my coolant hardline, pcv hardline, and intake mani this is how my bay is looking. Still need to tackle a couple more things. 

 
DSCN4186 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Make sure ur brackets are all mounted solid for the coolant pipe. That was my issue once


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> Make sure ur brackets are all mounted solid for the coolant pipe. That was my issue once


 The flange is warped bad so it leaks bad.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

RTV held up great......:facepalm:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

If the flange is warped what do you expect haha no RTV is gonna make it sit flush on the pipe.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> If the flange is warped what do you expect haha no RTV is gonna make it sit flush on the pipe.


 I just wanted it to hold for Monday so I could drive it to my first day at my new job at a German import shop


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey look, it's a HEY LOOK AT ME update.  

First day at my new job, had to drive a minivan so I could get my tools there so the coolant flange doesn't matter much


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hey look, it's a HEY LOOK AT ME update.
> 
> First day at my new job, had to drive a minivan so I could get my tools there so the coolant flange doesn't matter much


 I saw a black one on a semi car hauler deal with a bunch of other cars/trucks. I said oh damn that's nice and the dude next to me said what the jeep? :screwy: :banghead: 

that one have anything done to it or is it pretty much stock?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can already tell that's an awesome job. And does this mean you're getting tires for the 19s soon?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I can already tell that's an awesome job. And does this mean you're getting tires for the 19s soon?


 Maybe. Not too sure yet.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you doing? and congrats on the new job! :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Now that your gonna be making all that money lemme get that s4 wheel.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Sold em. All 5 



RedWabbitVR said:


> I saw a black one on a semi car hauler deal with a bunch of other cars/trucks. I said oh damn that's nice and the dude next to me said what the jeep? :screwy: :banghead:
> 
> that one have anything done to it or is it pretty much stock?


 This is an 85 short wheelbase quattro. Thing has a turbo the size of a basketball bolted to the 20v  




thepirate said:


> What are you doing? and congrats on the new job! :thumbup:


 I'm a tech at a european indy shop


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

sweet car


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> DSCN4166 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr
> 
> Please somebody hook me up with an A4 bra


 did you put the sticky tape pads on your hood to help hold it down? or does it stay down? mine was flapping around on the highway and gets pretty annoying...


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

SomeDayS4 said:


> did you put the sticky tape pads on your hood to help hold it down? or does it stay down? mine was flapping around on the highway and gets pretty annoying...


You can use the velcro thats included when you buy it new. You stick it under your hood. I used mine and it didn't flap as badly as when there was no velcro.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

SomeDayS4 said:


> did you put the sticky tape pads on your hood to help hold it down? or does it stay down? mine was flapping around on the highway and gets pretty annoying...


With the mesh cut out on my S4 bra it flaps like no other










I left the mesh in my new A4 bra and it doesn't flap


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

yea i cut the mesh cause it looks better but it flaps so i just took it off. and dont wanna velcro to hood cause im gonna run it on and off.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I say if you want to run it, only put it on at shows.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

DSCN4218 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

diggin the hre's 
they look fresh


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

HRE's look great. 19's?


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

ray4624 said:


> diggin the hre's
> they look fresh



x2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lowlife13 said:


> HRE's look great. 19's?


Yeah they are 19s. Not really feeling them to be honest


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yeah they are 19s. Not really feeling them to be honest


Me neither. Needs some poke in the rear I think, but that's not how you roll :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol ^ exactly.

Im not feeling them either but i also hate 19s on b5s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Me neither. Needs some poke in the rear I think, but that's not how you roll :laugh:


The amgs used to poke 

Then I went lower eace:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

2011










2012










2013??


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

cholo car


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

rickyb5r said:


> cholo car


:sly:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

rickyb5r said:


> cholo car


wait wut:sly:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

rickyb5r said:


> cholo car


hahaha.. b/c i know what this means.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

rickyb5r said:


> cholo car


ehwhat


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Buddy made a whole album about my 200k, so now I whore.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

You give me hope that my car still has some surviving left in it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> You give me hope that my car still has some surviving left in it.


My car only has 19k on it since I replaced everything important.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

everything important being...everything.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> everything important being...everything.


Look at this guys back from the dead


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

gear said:


> Look at this guys back from the dead


Tryin


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm too lazy to search again. What size spacers are you running?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

wRek said:


> I'm too lazy to search again. What size spacers are you running?


......................


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> ......................


Sorry. I was looking for what size spacers you ran with the Mercedes wheels.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

wRek said:


> Sorry. I was looking for what size spacers you ran with the Mercedes wheels.


Refer to my last post.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Refer to my last post.


No spacers? The offset was just perfect?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeap. I saw these on craigslist, had no idea what the offset was, bought the cheapest tires I could find and threw these on. I very literally lucked into my fitment.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Awesome! Haha I was a little worried about the offsets cause I didn't wanna **** around with having to buy different size spacers. I think I'm gonna buy a set. 

I tried searching through your thread for spacer sizes but couldn't find them. Now I know why. Haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You'll need some spacers for the front.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> You'll need some spacers for the front.


To sit flush? Or to clear suspension?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

wRek said:


> To sit flush? Or to clear suspension?


To sit flush. The rears are good though.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> To sit flush. The rears are good though.


Ssssssssssshhhhhhh!!!!! I'm looking for 2 more rears.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Zero Clearance's Stretch Your Legs 8 Meet


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

The good side


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My driver side is my good side lol


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Pics look good. My passenger side is my good side as well.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Got instagram.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

god that hood bra is ugly


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Got instagram.


 jeeezeee finally!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

bronz said:


> god that hood bra is ugly


 Could just use the mesh stuff cut out and it's fine?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, there was someone on here a while ago that took that mesh out and tucked everything in behind the grille.. Looked nice


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> god that hood bra is ugly


 I like my bra.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I like my bra.


 your tits arent big enough


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> your tits arent big enough


 Sorry, I'm currently saving for that boob job


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey b5 homeys, I decided that I'm going to h20i. Anyone have any suggestions as to where I should stay?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I still didn't book my **** either.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I still didn't book my **** either.


 Me either, idk if I'm going to make it this year :banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Beat up Audi


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

time to raise that bitch up like 5 inches


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> time to raise that bitch up like 5 inches


Uh, I'm going lower.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What up with that wheel.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> What up with that wheel.


It's in my garage, in havent had a free moment in days to send it out. Hopefully I can get home at a reasonable time an ship it out for you


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gti.1love.1life posing 


DSCN4246 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Those wheels look sexy!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow so perfect


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

D3ZAudi said:


> Those wheels look sexy!





crazexr7 said:


>





ray4624 said:


> Wow so perfect


I concur! :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


>


This made me actually Laugh out Loud

It's just too bad that I have to put the stock suspension on for a week or 2 while I wait for my new coils to arrive.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

4x4 status FTL


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> 4x4 status FTL


what?


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> what?


You said you have to put stock suspension on while you wait on your new coilovers. It was an attempt at a joke.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> You said you have to put stock suspension on while you wait on your new coilovers. It was an attempt at a joke.


Got it. I am on sport suspension right now


----------



## 99BlackA4 (Mar 2, 2009)

What size tires are you running on the AMG wheels? And whats the specs on them


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99BlackA4 said:


> What size tires are you running on the AMG wheels? And whats the specs on them


 It's in the thread somewhere, starting digging! 

muahahahahahahaha


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> gti.1love.1life posing
> 
> 
> DSCN4246 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


 This looks good! What new coils are you getting?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't tell until I take delivery.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

YES. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So yea........ H20 is in 2 weeks..........


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Soooo when do the new coils arrive?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So yea........ H20 is in 2 weeks..........


Will she be done in time?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^ EEK!


Hope them coils come in soon!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I am supposed to get the coils next week, if I don't I might have to cancel my order and buy something else, hr's or something.


----------



## mooseinabox (Dec 5, 2011)

So.. thinking about getting a Black 99.5 1.8TQM, and decided to check out your thread. Read through every single page.

Getting it. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats! 99.5 is my favorite year.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Congrats! 99.5 is my favorite year.


agreed. 


Best of luck on your h20i journey. That's a long ass haul from Illinois. Props to you.


----------



## Nollywood (Feb 19, 2012)

Your car's looking good, Alex. Loving the shiny black paintwork. A bitch to keep clean though!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> Best of luck on your h20i journey. That's a long ass haul from Illinois. Props to you.


Thanks man! h2o seems to be only a couple hours farther than sowo, so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.



Nollywood said:


> Your car's looking good, Alex. Loving the shiny black paintwork. A bitch to keep clean though!


Appreciate that Nolly, I really hate cleaning this car because I know in 20 minutes it will look dirty again lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

H2o is further than sowo from you?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> H2o is further than sowo from you?


Google says it 3 hours farther


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

For those with textured skirts, what product would you suggest that will match very closely to the valances?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just paint the valences and the skirts all at the same time….problem solved :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> For those with textured skirts, what product would you suggest that will match very closely to the valances?


I just used truckbed liner from Advanced, matches almost perfectly


----------



## Strangered (Aug 18, 2012)

I've use this stuff in the past with good results, just need to play around with how far you hold the can to get desired results. Looks best if you go back after with a bumper coating since it come out kinda of flat in color. 

http://www.yourautotrim.com/semteco.html


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Just paint the valences and the skirts all at the same time&#133;.problem solved :laugh:


 I'm not am fan of painted lowers on a4s. Unless I can find an s4 rear lower for dirt cheap, then I'd do it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

T minus 7 days until I leave for h2o. 

Bumper - primered 
Coils - Shipped 
Interior - Shipped 
Skirts - Shipped 
Wheels - Waiting to be bolted on 

I'm F***ed.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm not am fan of painted lowers on a4s. Unless I can find an s4 rear lower for dirt cheap, then I'd do it.


 I believe he meant to respray the valances with whatever you use to texture the skirts all at the same time so they all match.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I believe he meant to respray the valances with whatever you use to texture the skirts all at the same time so they all match.


 
dammit


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Its gonna be some long nights once those parts come in :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> I believe he meant to respray the valances with whatever you use to texture the skirts all at the same time so they all match.


 This. 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> dammit


 n00b :laugh: :wave: :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Thats quite the list in such a short time. Wish I was going to H2O.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

He'll get it all situated. Alex when do you leave?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> He'll get it all situated. Alex when do you leave?


 Wednesday after work. Then 17hours of smoothing roads


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowest cars at the b5 meet


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

My stock a4 ain't in the pick


----------



## green2.0 (May 29, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

hahaha poor Alex

I'm gonna try and make it up there next year.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

At least its clean.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

gear said:


> Lowest cars at the b5 meet












The Bagged Casa gets an A+ for execution.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> At least its clean.


I wasn't going to clean it, but I knew you would give me a hard time if I didn't lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> hahaha poor Alex
> 
> I'm gonna be up there next year.


Fixed it for you chris


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> At least its clean.


Mine was filthy


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Wished I could have made it to the Audi meet, would have liked to meet all you guys in person :/ Maybe SoWo next year.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I wasn't going to clean it, but I knew you would give me a hard time if I didn't lol


haha you were thinking of me.



gear said:


> Fixed it for you chris





gear said:


> Mine was filthy


I may fly up next year. Doubt I'll make the drive haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

cheesin' all day


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

omg you remembered your NickBroderick password! :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright guys I'm almost at that point. Which coils do you think would ride best at my normal height? 22"-23" Money isn't much of an issue, I'm just looking for options. 





NOT ST'S MARC


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Why not h&r ultralows?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

h&r ultralows with an s4 spring rate?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

KW V3s?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Why not h&r ultralows?





CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> h&r ultralows with an s4 spring rate?


These are on the top of my list. Coopa do you have s4 rates?


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

vogtlands?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> vogtlands?


Maybe, I have a friend with a 2.8 avant on vogt's at 22" also, and his car rides amazing. But I think it has a lot to do with the heavier car part, and the fact that his coils aren't spun down as much since he is on 215/35/18s


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Something with adjustable dampening and stiffer spring rates. So KW V3's or Bilstein PSS9's would be my top choices. Or bags. Actually, definitely bags.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Or bags. Actually, definitely bags.


This. Idk how they ride but I'm sure the have the best ride at that height than anything else. And you get to drive/park lower than anyone static.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> This. Idk how they ride but I'm sure the have the best ride at that height than anything else. And you get to drive/park lower than anyone static.


I've ridden in my friends Mk5 and Mk4 that are bagged and they ride way better than any static car I've ridden in.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> This. Idk how they ride but I'm sure the have the best ride at that height than anything else. And you get to drive/park lower than anyone static.


I don't want bags. Plain and simple. This a4 will never be bagged, I ride as low as air'd out a4s anyways


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> I've ridden in my friends Mk5 and Mk4 that are bagged and they ride way better than any static car I've ridden in.


I rode In my buddies bagged stage 3 mk6 a couple times, it's cool and rides nice, but its not what I'm after with this build.

I'll probably just stick it out for now, and go for h&rs or pss9s if I back out


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> These are on the top of my list. Coopa do you have s4 rates?


I've got the s4 races though, not the ultra lows. I'm pretty sure mine have 20k+ on them and they still ride really really good.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I've got the s4 races though, not the ultra lows. I'm pretty sure mine have 20k+ on them and they still ride really really good.


Well I know you bought them off Gear, and he keeps his stuff in good condition. I think h&r ultra lows are going to be my backup choice.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Also


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Also


 You make me want those wheels so badly Alex.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think pss9s go too low... they have great adjustable dampening though, but it's a pretty stiff ride.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> You make me want those wheels so badly Alex.


You could buy mine, then I could finally buy tarmacs


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Get your coils on finally?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Get your coils on finally?


No but I finally got that picture


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Well I know you bought them off Gear, and he keeps his stuff in good condition. I think h&r ultra lows are going to be my backup choice.


What would be your primary choice? There isn't exactly a large variety of quality coils that will get you down to the 22 range if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> What would be your primary choice? There isn't exactly a large variety of quality coils that will get you down to the 22 range if I'm not mistaken.


The current custom coils I'm waiting on. Broadway Static


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> The current custom coils I'm waiting on. Broadway Static


the e30 guys praise those things.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think V3's go that low. My buddy with the Imola S4 has Vogtlands and they ride really smooth (as smooth as my v.1 ST's). He is at like 24 GTF but has 225/45s or something.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I don't think V3's go that low. My buddy with the Imola S4 has Vogtlands and they ride really smooth (as smooth as my v.1 ST's). He is at like 24 GTF but has 225/45s or something.


Does he have helpers and bumpstops in?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, all stock.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya, all stock.


My STs wouldnt go low at all if i didnt take all that out.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> My STs wouldnt go low at all if i didnt take all that out.


Nic and I have vogtlands gt3's and my **** still rides as smooth if not slightly better then my v1 st's did


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You guys all have v6s. And I fear that having the 1.8 will make my ride crap


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I don't want bags. Plain and simple. This a4 will never be bagged, I ride as low as air'd out a4s anyways


this is why I :heart: you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> My STs wouldnt go low at all if i didnt take all that out.


Mine do. The first revision was awesome.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> this is why I :heart: you


Thanks! :heart: back at ya



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Mine do. The first revision was awesome.


yea yea yea we get it. Your ST's are awesome. Quit rubbing it in my face


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So i found this on my car today. Pretty mad about the whole thing.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

rear wheel well?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> rear wheel well?


Yeap. Crumpled like a coke can


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bummer


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Is it possible to repair that?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Is it possible to repair that?


Going to find out. Otherwise I'm on the lookout for an avant with ****ty paint.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Going to find out. Otherwise I'm on the lookout for an avant with ****ty paint.


 That sucks man


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright that terrible death zone has been chopped, sectioned, and reworked 

Anyways, .drama. and I have been discussing SoWo, because we both miss it. We would love to set up a B5'er cruise from Louisville down to Georgia! Anybody in?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Alright that terrible death zone has been chopped, sectioned, and reworked
> 
> Anyways, .drama. and I have been discussing SoWo, because we both miss it. We would love to set up a B5'er cruise from Louisville down to Georgia! Anybody in?


That's me! :wave: I wish we could tag people in this like Instagram


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

like I said on the IG.. i'll think hard about it.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Alright that terrible death zone has been chopped, sectioned, and reworked
> 
> Anyways, .drama. and I have been discussing SoWo, because we both miss it. We would love to set up a B5'er cruise from Louisville down to Georgia! Anybody in?


Im going to try so hard to make SOWO. Personal loan out of the way in 2 weeks, and start saving up.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just took out a personal loan


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ive taken one out for the past 4 years. I want to be done for a while, other than still paying for my A6, which hasnt had the motor in it since March or April :banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That a6 still isn't done?? Mine either lol


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I havent even started on it. It still on the engine hoist, half way apart. I hope to have everything for it by tax time and get it all together. Ive sourced all the parts online except for the transmission mounts that bolt directly to the trans. Ive got to buy the damn cam lock tool for the 3.0 as well, around $130 on ebay.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> I havent even started on it. It still on the engine hoist, half way apart. I hope to have everything for it by tax time and get it all together. Ive sourced all the parts online except for the transmission mounts that bolt directly to the trans. Ive got to buy the damn cam lock tool for the 3.0 as well, around $130 on ebay.


Sh*tty. I spent all that time rebuilding the auto trans for my a6, and reverse still didn't work. And now I have no motivation to fix it.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Sh*tty. I spent all that time rebuilding the auto trans for my a6, and reverse still didn't work. And now I have no motivation to fix it.


That sucks. The whole reason behind mine, is that I was told the trans was cracked by an Audi Tech. I decided to pull the motor and trans together, since it was so easy when I done the A4. I looked forever for a trans, but after looking everything over, it wasnt cracked, just the axle seals and tail shaft seal were leaking. Engine is a different story, even thought about possible getting a new torque convertor.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Screw it, been sitting around all day since I have nothing to do for once. Update time!

First off, the problem with the sh*t body work. Traded working a saturday for body work at the shop, so it got fixed up nicely.



















Then I got my fenders to sit correctly again



















And now I have s4 skirts



















It is absolutely ridiculous how much work I have to do just to install something as simple as side skirts. Anyways I also picked up black heated sport seats finally!










They are so damn nice! I wanted s4 seats, but I think I would rather have these.

Oh and I guess I might as well throw this up since I love this picture


270 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


Still no eta on the coils. I'm going crazy not scraping


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

^^you need those wheels in your life. They look so sexy on there!

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> ^^you need those wheels in your life. They look so sexy on there!
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


I have those wheels. In my garage. Ready and waiting for the day when I return to dumpsville.


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Did something happen to your ST's or are you just waiting on the new coils? You went with Broadway Static for the new coils right?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lowlife13 said:


> Did something happen to your ST's or are you just waiting on the new coils? You went with Broadway Static for the new coils right?


I sold the ST's because I was getting the broadways in a few weeks. Well I got them and they were not built to fit a b5. So they are redesigning everything about the coils. And now I've been waiting a very long time for them. Such is life i guess


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> ^^you need those wheels in your life. They look so sexy on there!
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


I just need to move up there so Alex and I can horde wheels and switch it up lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I just need to move up there so Alex and I can horde wheels and switch it up lol


Lots of fancy colleges and terrible jdm cars in Chicago. We could be the b5 sedan duo that wreaks havoc on the roads of the Windy City 





























Also, legit deep dish.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I wish i can find some fancy b5 colleagues to cruise the town with  ive seen about 2 sliver b5 (one slammed and an s4) in Houston but the audi community is so small in Texas :-/

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have mad audi buddies all from vortex. You all live in the wrong part of the us lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Lots of fancy colleges and terrible jdm cars in Chicago. We could be the b5 sedan duo that wreaks havoc on the roads of the Windy City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tempting Alex, may have to visit Chicago and look at Grad Schools then.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> I have mad audi buddies all from vortex. You all live in the wrong part of the us lol


****...apparently lol 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> So tempting Alex, may have to visit Chicago and look at Grad Schools then.


lol don't lie, you just want pizza


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> lol don't lie, you just want pizza


You caught me. Plus I just want a local b5 friend since Adam keeps saying he's moving lol


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I have mad audi buddies all from vortex. You all live in the wrong part of the us lol


I'll be moving up to Blairsville, PA in April. Not to far from State College and Pittsburgh. Can't wait to meet some new B5 guys. South Florida has almost no scene to speak of where I'm at.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

lowlife13 said:


> I'll be moving up to Blairsville, PA in April. Not to far from State College and Pittsburgh. Can't wait to meet some new B5 guys. South Florida has almost no scene to speak of where I'm at.


No B5 Audi scene...most of the B5 guys in Florida turn their B5s into raceKORS.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I would too, there are like no rules in Florida


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> I would too, there are like no rules in Florida


And it's freaking hot! 


Chris I don't know how you can wear long pants like ever


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I would too, there are like no rules in Florida


Yeah but they aren't even semi good looking...they all look like ass.



NeedingAnAudi said:


> And it's freaking hot!
> 
> 
> Chris I don't know how you can wear long pants like ever


It ain't hot now! High today was 72, feels amazing!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> It ain't hot now! High today was 72, feels amazing!!


So jealous man, our high today was 35.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> It ain't hot now! High today was 72, feels amazing!!


72? bleh! I would be sweating all day lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

264 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr

Yeaaaaay I hate my life.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks unreal. 

Sent from my Playstation.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Most amazing wheel weekend I ever had.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Should have kept them alex!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Should have kept them alex!


??? 

I still have them


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

looks good


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> ???
> 
> I still have them


Until I come up with the money for them :laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Most amazing wheel weekend I ever had.


I missed the "weekend" part of this and read it as if you'd sold them.....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I missed the "weekend" part of this and read it as if you'd sold them.....


Lol they were sold I would be whoring a new set of wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Your buddies MAEs look good. Are those Brad's (awarof4) old wheels?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi alex. I'm just here to talk **** and give you a hard time about something. So. Poop on you.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Your buddies MAEs look good. Are those Brad's (awarof4) old wheels?


 No these wheels are actually from the guy that the guy you bought your mae's from. Make sense? lol 



CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Hi alex. I'm just here to talk **** and give you a hard time about something. So. Poop on you.


 I still don't have coils. So that hurts coopa. Right down in the gut


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> No these wheels are actually from the guy that the guy you bought your mae's from. Make sense? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have coils. So that hurts coopa. Right down in the gut


 Bronze?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Bronze?


 Bronz traded a set of Porsche twists for your maes. The guy that he traded had both sets of maes.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

sowo you say? Hellendorf ill be :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be at sowo in my new bitch getter :beer:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> sowo you say? Hellendorf ill be :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 All the cool kids will be at the Helendorf :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> All the cool kids will be at the Helendorf :thumbup:


 Helendorf is full already, so I'm trying for a condo in town with some buddies


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I may have room on my floor at the Dorf if you can put up with drunken shenanigans


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I may have room on my floor at the Dorf if you can put up with drunken shenanigans


 I cannot lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im not sure where I'm staying either. I'll be coming down with sean and my friend Malav.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Might be in a townhouse in town, super excited!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> And it's freaking hot!
> 
> 
> Chris I don't know how you can wear long pants like ever


 dude never sweats either.. i was sweating my balls off in march last time i was down.. in a t shirt, shorts and flip flops!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Must be because Chris isn't a fatass like me


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Must be because Chris isn't a fatass like me


 Ha! I'm just used to the heat for the most part. I sweat on occasion


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Must be because Chris isn't a fatass like me


 Stole what i was gonna say









 jk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Stole what i was gonna say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shhhhhhh


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its been a while


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Its been a while


 :laugh: I was thinking about that the other day when I passed the Pillsbury section at the grocery


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Its been a while


 Officer needinganaudi is not impressed


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Officer needinganaudi is not impressed


 Nice pornstache Ron Jeremy Jr. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Nice pornstache Ron Jeremy Jr. :laugh:


 That's officer Jeremy jr to you


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> gti.1love.1life posing
> 
> 
> DSCN4246 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


 
Damn! I just saw this browsing the forum. That looks soooooooooooo goood. Well done.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## A4Benzo (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you still getting those fortune auto coilovers or did you order a different set?


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sell me the 19s!!!!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Damn! I just saw this browsing the forum. That looks soooooooooooo goood. Well done.:thumbup::beer:


 Thanks man! Obviously you are the inspiration for this set and probably most of my build 



A4Benzo said:


> Are you still getting those fortune auto coilovers or did you order a different set?


 Still waiting :sly: 



jeuro said:


> sell me the 19s!!!!!


 I'll sell em, for the right price


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what if i find you some 9.5's for the other wheels? 

trade + cash (good price) :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> what if i find you some 9.5's for the other wheels?
> 
> trade + cash (good price) :laugh:


 Nah I would only do an outright sale. Got my eye on some mods that I really want to do. Or another set of wheels lol


----------



## toke (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome car, man! I love how much progress was made over the past year-or-so. Your car looks great with the 22 spoke Mercedes wheels. What wheels do you have currently on it?

:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

toke said:


> Awesome car, man! I love how much progress was made over the past year-or-so. Your car looks great with the 22 spoke Mercedes wheels. What wheels do you have currently on it?
> 
> :thumbup:


Sittin on pretty freakin rare of wheels actually. These are needinganaudi's personal set of swings 


Sowo update, deposit has cleared for my townhouse! Make sure you guys look for the official Zero Clearance townhouse next to the tubbing rental in Helen!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Sittin on pretty freakin rare of wheels actually. These are needinganaudi's personal set of swings
> 
> 
> Sowo update, deposit has cleared for my townhouse! Make sure you guys look for the official Zero Clearance townhouse next to the tubbing rental in Helen!


Will do! Hopefully you shall have lows by then. If you don't, then i wont blame you for killing someone. 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Sittin on pretty freakin rare of wheels actually. These are needinganaudi's personal set of swings
> 
> 
> Sowo update, deposit has cleared for my townhouse! Make sure you guys look for the official Zero Clearance townhouse next to the tubbing rental in Helen!


SoWo :heart: Time to start planning the b5 g2g :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if I have room at the townhouse, but if we have a good sized lot I'm down to host the gtg



Chuckdee said:


> Will do! Hopefully you shall have lows by then. If you don't, then i wont blame you for killing someone.
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


Murder will happen if I don't get them soon.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Aww yea, birds eye


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Gimme does leathers pleaseeee :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Gimme does leathers pleaseeee :heart:


You can has, for 75 bucks


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You can has, for 75 bucks


Can't tell if serious... What kinda condition are they in? I'll gladly take them off your hands if they're not ripped lol :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Can't tell if serious... What kinda condition are they in? I'll gladly take them off your hands if they're not ripped lol :heart:


The passenger one is ripped. But only the upper half. Someone was mad and cut it up


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> The passenger one is ripped. But only the upper half. Someone was mad and cut it up


Hmmmm. I may have to come to Chicago over Christmas break


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Hmmmm. I may have to come to Chicago over Christmas break


You got my digits. And facebook. And Instagram. Wow you have sneakily creeped into my life...... I dig it!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You got my digits. And facebook. And Instagram. Wow you have sneakily creeped into my life...... I dig it!


:heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Might as well do a small update since this is still a build thread. Birds eye and radio wiring fixing is on the list today.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I miss my birds eye now. 

Looks good! :beer:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Birds eye? And interior looks super fresh 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> Birds eye? And interior looks super fresh
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


The door trim is called birds eye


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/B5-audi-s4-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item416f4274c7&vxp=mtr

Just for you cutie.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol tanks buddy. Just need a center console now since this one from the parts car was destroywd


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What shifter knob do you have?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> What shifter knob do you have?


Prefacelift unfortunately. I really want a facelift a4 knob


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Prefacelift unfortunately. I really want a facelift a4 knob


I gotchu on that one :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I gotchu on that one :wave:


You my favorite!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That is great! I hope to someday receive something with my user name on it! :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> That is great! I hope to someday receive something with my user name on it! :laugh:


I did the same when I mailed Marc the paint pen he never ended up receiving thanks to USPS, but it wasn't as comical :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> I did the same when I mailed Marc the paint pen he never ended up receiving thanks to USPS, but it wasn't as comical :laugh:


I deff coulda used that pen! SH1T!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> That is great! I hope to someday receive something with my user name on it! :laugh:


It was quite a surprise, I thought we was going to put normal names on the package. That's why I just had get a pic of it eace:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

HAH! I didn't even notice he put his also! :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone interested? I want to start my v8 build

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5920544-S550-19-quot-Wheels


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone find me a passat wagon!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

_Hinrichs_ has one he is trying to sell.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> _Hinrichs_ has one he is trying to sell.


Not a b5 but still sick!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> _Hinrichs_ has one he is trying to sell.


looking for a prefacelift 1.8t 5 speed wagon. I dislike the b4s


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> looking for a prefacelift 1.8t 5 speed wagon. I dislike the b4s


Be gay then.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Be gay then.












Sam put this on my facebook. I can't resist. I'm weak.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

needs some 18" type a's


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

are you selling said 18" type a's


also, always loved the b5 passats and wagons are just cool anyways


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

not any time soon


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> not any time soon


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> needs some 18" type a's


I nah I have other wheels in mind.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Love the cloth sport seats Alex. 

Are those Range/Land Rover wheels on the Passat wagon?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Be gay then.


:laugh:



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Sam put this on my facebook. I can't resist. I'm weak.


I'm so mean to my friends :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Love the cloth sport seats Alex.
> 
> Are those Range/Land Rover wheels on the Passat wagon?


They are indeed. I think this was one of the first cars I saw on rover wheels a few years ago


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I would gladly drive a b5.5 passat wagon. 

Wonder how many 6spd w8 four motion passat wagons they made?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I would gladly drive a b5.5 passat wagon.
> 
> Wonder how many 6spd w8 four motion passat wagons they made?


b5 passat is easier to work on, because they have an AEB


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

hahaha you would :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So I messed up. My side skirts were flapping bad in the wind at speed, so I figure why don't I just throw a couple self tappers into them? Well, my dumbass managed to hit the body harness on the driver side. Fried up a whole mess of wiring, thought I set the car in fire for a second. Went to the junkyard and hacked out the entire section under the carpet on the driver's side and went to town soldering it back together. Took me 3 days after work to get it going again. Lucky for me I didn't fry an electronics. Took some pics of the progress.


































Coils soon. I hope.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Damn Alex, that sucks. What a ****ty job that had to be, soldering all those back together.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh Damn is that what happened this past weekend? Sh*t that sucks Dick dude....

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

that sucks man. never heard of that happening.

where exactly did you put the screws to have this happen?
i was going to throw a few screws into mine this weekend...dont want this happening


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow. I used self tapers for my skirts but I put them right next to where the OEM holes are.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> Damn Alex, that sucks. What a ****ty job that had to be, soldering all those back together.


Agreed. **** that. If that happened to me i'd call someone to fix it. **** doing all that lol Alex you have some dedication lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dedication? More like this is my only car. I can't just say eff this and drive something else, plus once you start soldering it's calming. Just get down there and work through the wires, matching them up, then fixing it. The time literally flew by. Did 6 hours straight on Sunday and didn't even realize it.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Dedication? More like this is my only car. I can't just say eff this and drive something else, plus once you start soldering it's calming. Just get down there and work through the wires, matching them up, then fixing it. The time literally flew by. Did 6 hours straight on Sunday and didn't even realize it.


Hey i Dont blame you. Thats how i feel when it comes to doing something major to your only car. No matter what, it must be done and it must be up and running. 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Temps coils good to be back


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

What coils?? And welcome back 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Having a garage to work in must be nice


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Our winter modes look quite similar now. 
Glad to see the car back close to the ground.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> What coils?? And welcome back
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


 Got some teins 



MarcMiller said:


> Having a garage to work in must be nice


 It really is, especially since it was 18 outside yesterday.



ray4624 said:


> Our winter modes look quite similar now.
> Glad to see the car back close to the ground.


 Lol thanks but this isn't my winter mode. That happens tonight


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

where the **** are the broadways?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> where the **** are the broadways?


 -____________________________- You tell me


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'd want my money back at this point haha. have you talked to anyone? what the hell!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i'd want my money back at this point haha. have you talked to anyone? what the hell!


 I'm in contact every week. 

Dumped it


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Not dumped. There's still threads left


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gallhue said:


> Not dumped. There's still threads left


 Uh, no. There isn't.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Show it from the side!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

How they ride?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

They are not bad for being dumped


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

zr1's? i can dig it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lowlife13 said:


> zr1's? i can dig it.


 Yup! One if my all time favorite wheels


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys I need the double din center console shell, as you can see its the last piece I need besides a new cupholder.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So she broke down on me for the first time since the engine blew 3 years ago


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

That sucks Alex. Any clue as to what happened?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

xdewaynex said:


> That sucks Alex. Any clue as to what happened?


 Serp belt snapped


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Serp belt snapped


 Easy fix. Could have been worse


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

At least it wasn't the timing belt.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

How light are those wheels?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

This gives me an excuse to work on my engine bay so I'm not really mad. I actually excited to get in there and hide more stuff.



silvermannn said:


> How light are those wheels?


 I'm not sure, they are fairly light. Much lighter than the other wheels on a vette that year (saw blades)


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

How about in comparison with the pie plates? :laugh: 

They look good though. Usually light wheels lack a tasteful design, or are crazy expensive.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> How about in comparison with the pie plates? :laugh:
> 
> They look good though. Usually light wheels lack a tasteful design, or are crazy expensive.


 Gah! You know they may be lighter than pies, but not by much

Also I didn't buy these because they were light, I bought them because they are probably my most favorite wheel ever


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Gah! You know they may be lighter than pies, but not by much
> 
> Also I didn't buy these because they were light, I bought them because *they are probably my most favorite wheel ever*


 Same here. I'm looking for a set to throw on my Camaro. 9.5 fronts and 11 rears.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

the fact you removed the front bumper for towing :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lowlife13 said:


> Same here. I'm looking for a set to throw on my Camaro. 9.5 fronts and 11 rears.


 I originally wanted a firebird formula ws6 back in high school with a c4 rear end swap and these wheels. Still would love one honestly.




EliteEmerz said:


> the fact you removed the front bumper for towing :thumbup:


 Don't want my euro bumper gettin messed up!


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I originally wanted a firebird formula ws6 back in high school with a c4 rear end swap and these wheels. Still would love one honestly.


I love my camaro. It's a black 94 Z28 6 speed. It's my second black, 6 speed lt1 camaro. Just bolt-ons right now, but I'm eventually going to build a Ls2 to swap with a Procharger F2. As much as I dig the A4, it can't even come close to my love of anything with an LS or LT1. I can't shake 'em


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeay I found one!


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

you listen to a good station


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeay!


old










new


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there a DIY for the double din? I want to put a double din headunit but can't finda decent DIY on the parts needed for the swap


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

D3ZAudi said:


> Is there a DIY for the double din? I want to put a double din headunit but can't finda decent DIY on the parts needed for the swap


You need everything


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

DAT snow stance


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Wish we had snow like that here. Its gone by the next day, and looks as if its never snowed.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Wish we had snow like that here. Its gone by the next day, and looks as if its never snowed.


You should move. lol


Anybody know of any decent deals on new H&R Ultra Lows? I've tried the usual google search and come up with not much. I'm not looking for a crazy deal, but something under 1300 would be nice.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

http://shop.achtuning.com/hr-50011-1-ultra-coilover-kit-audi-b5-a4-quattro.aspx


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You finally give up on those damn coilovers you're never going to get ?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You should move. lol


And not enjoy a place that can have 4 seasons all in 1 week? C'mon now :screwy: haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> You finally give up on those damn coilovers you're never going to get ?


I'm a little shocked (no pun intended) that he hasn't even gotten coils yet. Its been soooo long.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> You finally give up on those damn coilovers you're never going to get ?


I didn't give up, they gave up on me. Super sh*tty


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

**** em, they probably suck anyway


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> **** em, they probably suck anyway


No they are amazing, I've ridden in a car with Broadways before and it's the best ride dumped I have ever experienced.


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Well, I have been busy. No details, but ther silver car is being used as a test mule right now []






Sooo I'm planning on trying to pull something like this off, Which might be difficult with my wiring harness being ran under the break booster, So ****s already a bit tight... But if you could/don't mind PM'ing me any other pictures of your ABS/Power steering res. in the battery tray, it would be GREATLY appreciated!!! 

Might try doing away with the ABS module/unit in general soo manly pics of the power steering res routing

TIA


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' said:


> Sooo I'm planning on trying to pull something like this off, Which might be difficult with my wiring harness being ran under the break booster, So ****s already a bit tight... But if you could/don't mind PM'ing me any other pictures of your ABS/Power steering res. in the battery tray, it would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
> 
> Might try doing away with the ABS module/unit in general soo manly pics of the power steering res routing
> 
> TIA


Nope.


;D


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

Whatevuh' mutha'****a!!!😳😣


Ejaculated from my iPhizzle using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' said:


> Whatevuh' mutha'****a!!!😳😣
> 
> 
> Ejaculated from my iPhizzle using Tapatalk


haha I'll snap some pics this weekend


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> haha I'll snap some pics this weekend


haha awesome, whenever you get a chance. Pretty sure i know how i wanna go about it, juss a little more incentive before i jump in


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' said:


> haha awesome, whenever you get a chance. Pretty sure i know how i wanna go about it, juss a little more incentive before i jump in


I never moved the powersteering, I'm stilling trying to figure out how I want to do that


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Car looks sweet.

Suits those wheels a treat. What are the specs on them please?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Soupie69uk said:


> Car looks sweet.
> 
> Suits those wheels a treat. What are the specs on them please?


Which ones


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Whats your gtf now with the zr wheels? 

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> Hey Whats your gtf now with the zr wheels?
> 
> Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


23 gtf because the teins bottom out at 23


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I never moved the powersteering, I'm stilling trying to figure out how I want to do that


i tucked mine up under the coolant res... i couldnt find a better place for it without a lot of fab work
sticking it under the res is still hidden, still at the same height so it properly vents, and the factory lines still work without cutting or fitting longer ones


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> i tucked mine up under the coolant res... i couldnt find a better place for it without a lot of fab work
> sticking it under the res is still hidden, still at the same height so it properly vents, and the factory lines still work without cutting or fitting longer ones


I did that for a while, but once the coolant res is moved I have to find a spot for it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Whoring


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Whoring


And these are 18s??

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> And these are 18s??
> 
> Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


17s


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Between ig and fb I seen that pic atleast 10 times lol


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

The zr1 wheels, width and offset along with tyre size please.


----------



## wolfyturbo (Dec 4, 2010)

cars looking great, love those zr1s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

D3ZAudi said:


> Between ig and fb I seen that pic atleast 10 times lol


You ain't mad tho




Soupie69uk said:


> The zr1 wheels, width and offset along with tyre size please.


17x9.5 et 21/13


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Amg's anyone? for sale


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

How much you tryna get for em'???


Ejaculated from my iPhizzle using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' said:


> How much you tryna get for em'???
> 
> 
> Ejaculated from my iPhizzle using Tapatalk


pm'd


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> DAT snow stance


:beer::beer::beer:

*edit - 696 posts.....threesome munchsome


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Wish I had the cash for those AMG's. Wouldnt even have to ship.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Amg's anyone? for sale


Now I regret selling my 17s for 18s :banghead:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lower it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Lower it


So it is commanded, so it shall be done.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Wish I had the cash for those AMG's. Wouldnt even have to ship.


It is obo, but you have an a6 to get crackin on lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It is obo, but you have an a6 to get crackin on lol


and you have an a6 to be buying


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Damn, we both got burnt, haha. Ive priced all the parts I need except the upper oil pan and trans mounts, which I cant seem to find. $340 shipped from AutohausAZ.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Damn, we both got burnt, haha. Ive priced all the parts I need except the upper oil pan and trans mounts, which I cant seem to find. $340 shipped from AutohausAZ.


I didn't get burned, getting an a6 is the reason the wheels are for sale


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I didn't get burned, getting an a6 is the reason the wheels are for sale


Understandable. Keeping the A4 as well?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Understandable. Keeping the A4 as well?


A6 is a parts car 

Also I ordered ultra lows last night finally. Maybe this year I can get the car to the level I want


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ah, cant wait to see the outcome on that.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> A6 is a parts car
> 
> Also I ordered ultra lows last night finally. Maybe this year I can get the car to the level I want


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Did you get them from achtuning?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Did you get them from achtuning?


Yuuup! And they already shipped. Really weird having parts promptly shipped for once.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yuuup! And they already shipped. Really weird having parts promptly shipped for once.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally convinced my buddy to upload these pics, I love the way the car sits right now, even though I would prefer it lower.














































And me cleaning my junk lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

March 1st. That's basically spring right?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Done swapped wheels again? I really like those. I consider March the start of Spring.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

My wheels go on next week sometime :beer: Gotta get used to rolling on non-balloon tires again since it's been almost a year. Then it's b5 buddy time :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> March 1st. That's basically spring right?


i put mine on tomorrow


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I put mine on....oh wait, they're on all year :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I never took mine off, screw it.. We got a total of like 2" this year.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Dude, those 19s look so damn good. I just gotta say it.


----------



## mikehawk_ (Jun 19, 2011)

damnnnn that ass looks great, and that last set of benzo wheels :boner::boner: 6 to 12


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I put mine on....oh wait, they're on all year :laugh:


What are winter wheels lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Your car makes me touch myself. :screwy:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>


Oh my Damn...

Ultra lows on already? 

follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> Oh my Damn...
> 
> Ultra lows on already?
> 
> follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


Of course they're on!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Of course they're on!


How do they ride? And car looks awesome as always :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

your older, fatter, lighter skinned sister










lmao, that last picture you posted is a gift to the world


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> How do they ride? And car looks awesome as always :thumbup:


They are rough, so much more controlled over bumps. They are alright 




NickBroderick said:


> your older, fatter, lighter skinned sister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean younger sister. I love that we finally are running the same wheels


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>


****ing in absolute love with this :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' said:


> ****ing in absolute love with this :heart:


I love what's happening to your bay currently!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> They are rough, so much more controlled over bumps. They are alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i originally typed younger but then thought about it as bigger = older. :facepalm:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i originally typed younger but then thought about it as bigger = older. :facepalm:


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I love what's happening to your bay currently!


Thank you sir, ugh can't get enough of those reeeiims!
Hopefully have the motor back in
And pretty much done within a week, Too pumped too see the finished product!




Ejaculated from my iPhizzle using Tapatalk


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>


This shot is $$$$$


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

meloman said:


> This shot is $$$$$


I agree


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

When's the bt coming? :wave:

edit: woot page 27


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> When's the bt coming? :wave:
> 
> edit: woot page 27


You know damn well this car isn't destined for bt


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

no we don't


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> no we don't


:laugh:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You know damn well this car isn't destined for bt


v8 naaoooo


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't even get on an inground rack. Shops suck


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Been there, done that.. Said f k it and just bought new tires every 6 months


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> Been there, done that.. Said f k it and just bought new tires every 6 months


Bleh! You make a lot more than I do haha


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Can't even get on an inground rack. Shops suck


a tape measure and a level will do wonders. you'd be surprised how well you can align the front tires.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

RedWabbitVR said:


> a tape measure and a level will do wonders. you'd be surprised how well you can align the front tires.


Yea that would be awesome if the front end was out of whack. But it's not, the rear bolts are frozen into the bushings and I can't get my toe fixed. My car sucks **whaa whaa cry cry**


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yea that would be awesome if the front end was out of whack. But it's not, the rear bolts are frozen into the bushings and I can't get my toe fixed. My car sucks **whaa whaa cry cry**


I have the exact problem with mine but it's just the rear driver side. Planning on doing all of the rear bushings soon.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I got an alignment like a month ago and its already out of wack again. **** alignments..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Bleh! You make a lot more than I do haha


Nah, that was when I was broke.. I haven't bought tires in like 2 years


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Nah, that was when I was broke.. I haven't bought tires in like 2 years


You're still broke who are you kidding


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Nah, that was when I was broke.. I haven't bought tires in like 2 years


ah yes.. our quick tape measure 1 hour alignment.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You know damn well this car isn't destined for bt


dont be beech :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> You're still broke who are you kidding


I didn't say I was rich.. But there is atleast a couple bucks left in my bank account when I pay bills now, lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I didn't say I was rich.. But there is atleast a couple bucks left in my bank account when I pay bills now, lol


Must be nice


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> I didn't say I was rich.. But there is atleast a couple bucks left in my bank account when I pay bills now, lol


All I see are fumes. Mostly from me being so angry that I work hard at my sh*t job and get paid nothing


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> All I see are fumes. Mostly from me being so angry that I work hard at my sh*t job and get paid nothing


Amen to that. **** sucks.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Got my car on the lift at work, toe bolts spin in the holes with no problems. F*ck Firestone


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

They just didn't want to do it.. After Nissan told me they couldn't get my car on the lift, I took it to another place that did get it on the lift, but told me my brand new control arms and tie rod ends needed replaced..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I set up an appointment at a performance alignment shop right by my work. I walk in and see a rack 100% smooth with the floor. So excited


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I set up an appointment at a performance alignment shop right by my work. I walk in and see a rack 100% smooth with the floor. So excited


so juicy. i'm gonna go to firestone to see if maybe they can do it for me...


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> They just didn't want to do it.. After Nissan told me they couldn't get my car on the lift, I took it to another place that did get it on the lift, but told me my brand new control arms and tie rod ends needed replaced..


Lil Mavis in NY did the same to me. Then quoted me at like 1000 to fix it "right"

Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

Goddamnit I hate cell phones and auto correct. Lol always turns into lil then tapatalk won't let me edit. What a dick

Sent from my Evo V 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yea that would be awesome if the front end was out of whack. But it's not, the rear bolts are frozen into the bushings and I can't get my toe fixed. My car sucks **whaa whaa cry cry**


-_- same procedure to do the front with the tape measure works well with the back, I only used teh front as an example. save yourself some money(and the hassle of shops turning you away) do it yourself. its not that hard to get right.

well now that you found a shop is great but you still paying money for it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

RedWabbitVR said:


> -_- same procedure to do the front with the tape measure works well with the back, I only used teh front as an example. save yourself some money(and the hassle of shops turning you away) do it yourself. its not that hard to get right.
> 
> well now that you found a shop is great but you still paying money for it.


I also put a lot of miles on my car 25+k a year, so I don't save money by not getting an alignment. I'll spend a lot more than 200 bucks a year on tires burning through them with a quicky alignment


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright car is aligned. Natural camber at my height is -3.5 all around


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Alright car is aligned. Natural camber at my height is -3.5 all around


 Where you go? How many doll hairs did they charge?


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, you must be low... I just got an alignment yesterday, and my car is a little low (subframe will scrape when crawling over some speed bumps), and my camber is -2.x degrees. Though if you go by Audi's specifications our cars are not "aligned" :facepalm:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Where you go? How many doll hairs did they charge?


 I mean to text you earlier, I went to thalmanns, it was 125. A little high I think, but it's worth it to not have any drama.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MetalMan1 said:


> Damn, you must be low... I just got an alignment yesterday, and my car is a little low (subframe will scrape when crawling over some speed bumps), and my camber is -2.x degrees. Though if you go by Audi's specifications our cars are not "aligned" :facepalm:


 22gtf static! I'm dumb for being at that height, but whatever lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

That's it? 
Sub 22 or put a lift kit on it *****


----------



## asadjewonxmas (Jan 24, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 22gtf static! I'm dumb for being at that height, but whatever lol


 What did you do to get that low? Is it just the brand of Coils or is something else removed/modified. Im at 23f 23.5r and not sure if there are any threads left.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I mean to text you earlier, I went to thalmanns, it was 125. A little high I think, but it's worth it to not have any drama.


 Sweet deal, gonna have to take mk3 there. 

woot! pwnd pg 28 too :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> That's it?
> Sub 22 or put a lift kit on it *****


  ruined my whole life



asadjewonxmas said:


> What did you do to get that low? Is it just the brand of Coils or is something else removed/modified. Im at 23f 23.5r and not sure if there are any threads left.


 H&R ultra lows. And my rain tray is heavily dented


----------



## asadjewonxmas (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder how low my vogtlands can go?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

asadjewonxmas said:


> I wonder how low my vogtlands can go?


 They're great coils. Deff can go low


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

im bottomed out in the rear at 23.5 because im on slightly larger tires then preferred  
jealous of your ultra lows


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

They finally met


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice!! love both. 
I ran my hood bra for a couple days last week


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Sucks Im missing out. I got hit with this damn virus thats going around, lastnight.


----------



## qwagon (Mar 11, 2013)

That picture is full of win! 

I'm considering a bonnet bra.....mainly to cover a couple of rust spots and some stone chips.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

qwagon said:


> That picture is full of win!
> 
> I'm considering a bonnet bra.....mainly to cover a couple of rust spots and some stone chips.


 That's why I run one, I have over 200k of highway rock chips on the front of my hood. 

So everyone, I officially went to a show tuckin 19s. Now someone buy them. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5920544-S550-19-quot-Wheels


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Browsing WBTB pics from LouisvilleVW I found this..... 










You all were parked by my friend Kenta's S4.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn you sir. That stance is unreal. Must see this in person.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Browsing WBTB pics from LouisvilleVW I found this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh man I loved his front mount! He still had fogs, you can ask Sam I went crazy when I saw that. Sucks that you got sick




Gti.1love.1life said:


> Damn you sir. That stance is unreal. Must see this in person.


 Its just too bad you never got to drive on yours! I need to either sell these wheels or buy 225/35s for the rear, because my 245s are just too wide, rubbed like mad all weekend.



Davis. said:


> IMG_1776 by Monzingo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Oh man I loved his front mount! He still had fogs, you can ask Sam I went crazy when I saw that. Sucks that you got sick


 I felt freaking horrible missing out. A local guy we know (Dimartino Fabrication) done his front mount work. A lot of work went in to it, and keeping the fogs was a key factor. Ive got to get him to redo my piping...one reason why Im still not running a front bumper.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> I felt freaking horrible missing out. A local guy we know (Dimartino Fabrication) done his front mount work. A lot of work went in to it, and keeping the fogs was a key factor. Ive got to get him to redo my piping...one reason why Im still not running a front bumper.


 I would love someone to make me some stealth piping for my intercooler, i refuse to lose my fogs and grilles


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

That roller alex


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> That roller alex


 haha i know


----------



## Marga2ret (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

this is such a nice ride...99.5? and i cant believe you have over 200K on this. What parts have you replaced on engine that it is still running smooth? i have over 215K on my 2000 but i recently swapped in a new engine/timing belt service, coil, spark plug wires, VC/Cam chain tensioners, etc you get the picture. But yeah I love the ride man!...this thread has made up my mind and I am going to pull the trigger on ST COILS when my tax refund gets here!:laugh: 

keep the updates coming!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

sbaer2 said:


> this is such a nice ride...99.5? and i cant believe you have over 200K on this. What parts have you replaced on engine that it is still running smooth? i have over 215K on my 2000 but i recently swapped in a new engine/timing belt service, coil, spark plug wires, VC/Cam chain tensioners, etc you get the picture. But yeah I love the ride man!...this thread has made up my mind and I am going to pull the trigger on ST COILS when my tax refund gets here!:laugh:
> 
> keep the updates coming!


 Thanks for the love! But obviously you didn't look at this thread enough. Because I got rid off ST's because I hated the ride. 

The engine was rebuilt completely right after I bought it. Everything on this car has under 30k on it


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Thanks for the love! But obviously you didn't look at this thread enough. Because I got rid off ST's because I hated the ride.
> 
> The engine was rebuilt completely right after I bought it. Everything on this car has under 30k on it


 Haha I know you don't have STs anymore. But you also have ball$$$ to go so low. I just want a modest drop to tighten up my wheel gap a bit. I think STs will be comfortable enough since I won't be trying to go all that Low. At least that's what my research has told me...: /


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

We are in the 200k+ but cars dont look like it club. yay!


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^AMEN


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> We are in the 200k+ but cars dont look like it club. yay!


 My **** looks like it has 200k on it


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> My **** looks like it has 200k on it


 what does your speedometer say?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> My **** looks like it has 200k on it


 You're so self conscious of your hood, it's not that bad!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

sbaer2 said:


> what does your speedometer say?


 right around 215700


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> right around 215700


 pshh i have you beat sir. I have 218100 ....granted its not the factory engine and i have replaced virtually everything...and im slowly re painting parts that need to be done (i.e. fender and hood)...i cant decide if i should repaint my hood or go with a carbon fiber invader?...OEM hood is in good shape other than a couple sun spots and a really terrible autozone spray can paint job the PO did : /..which is clashing even more with my car now that i have freshly painted frenders.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

sbaer2 said:


> pshh i have you beat sir. I have 218100 ....granted its not the factory engine and i have replaced virtually everything...and im slowly re painting parts that need to be done (i.e. fender and hood)...i cant decide if i should repaint my hood or go with a carbon fiber invader?...OEM hood is in good shape other than a couple sun spots and a really terrible autozone spray can paint job the PO did : /..which is clashing even more with my car now that i have freshly painted frenders.


Have me beat? Lol didn't know it was a contest. But if you wanna play, my engine is a 400 dollar eBay special short block and a head that was smashed into with a piston. Then every other part is pretty much the cheapest junk I could find. And now I have 30k on an engine that was only meant to last a few thou

So in terms of wtf were you thinking buying that Audi, I still got ya beat


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm approaching 230k on the car. 113k on the motor. 5k on the clutch and some other things. front half of the car has been resprayed as has the trunk, rear bumper and blended into the quarters. 

everything under it is newer.. arms, rear bushings, wheel bearings, axles, fluids, brakes, etc.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

226k original engine, trans, clutch, turbo... do i win? :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> 226k original engine, trans, clutch, turbo... do i win? :laugh:


No because your car is still nice


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> No because your car is still nice


It aint that nice, just runs well. :thumbup:


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Have me beat? Lol didn't know it was a contest. But if you wanna play, my engine is a 400 dollar eBay special short block and a head that was smashed into with a piston. Then every other part is pretty much the cheapest junk I could find. And now I have 30k on an engine that was only meant to last a few thou
> 
> So in terms of wtf were you thinking buying that Audi, I still got ya beat


LOL..well played sir. Touche


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> 226k original engine, trans, clutch, turbo... do i win? :laugh:


i am okay with everything here..but cant believe its still stock clutch/turbo MINDBLOWN:sly:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

sbaer2 said:


> i am okay with everything here..but cant believe its still stock clutch/turbo MINDBLOWN:sly:


Yea mine too when I bought it 22k miles ago. Runs like a champ tho, just keep up with maintenance :thumbup:

edit: 3rd page in a row


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Update!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You finally lowered it?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> You finally lowered it?


Yea I'm at 20" all around


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Canibeat love


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

For those not following my Instagram.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

^ I need to do exactly that :banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

kdf8454 said:


> ^ I need to do exactly that :banghead:


Rebuild an entire quarter panel? Doubt it lol


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Rebuild an entire quarter panel? Doubt it lol


okay, so not rebuild it completely, but I do have a good amount of rust on that fender. Regardless it's going to be an expensive project that I'm not looking forward to...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Whatcha know about that sowo prep?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just repainting to the quarters? I need to do mine next, I got a guy local that will do both sides for $300.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Just repainting to the quarters? I need to do mine next, I got a guy local that will do both sides for $300.


Not just repaint the quarters. The driver side had nasty haggard bodywork, literally a half inch of bondo in some places. Got that back into shape, fixed the fitment scar on the pass side, repainting the driver rear door and the rear bumper.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ass so fresh


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

That temp plate doe...

Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Why the temps? :what:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Why the temps? :what:


Can you think of a better excuse to not have a front plate?


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Can you think of a better excuse to not have a front plate?


Take your chances :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Check me out! Back on my babies  










































MMMMMMMM fresh quarter panel 









Sub 22gtf now, love my car again


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you at least pull the quarters a little?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks good buddy :thumbup: only 2 more weeks :wave:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking gooooood :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks juicy


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Did you at least pull the quarters a little?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Nah I don't want pulled quarters


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nah I don't want pulled quarters


 Why? Thats gonna be next for me when I get back from Sowo. I need some spots touched up pretty bad.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Why? Thats gonna be next for me when I get back from Sowo. I need some spots touched up pretty bad.


 just like having stock body


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

looks good buddy :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Why? Thats gonna be next for me when I get back from Sowo. I need some spots touched up pretty bad.


 Yeah my one rear quarter needs to be touched up a little too


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> just like having stock body


 I'm not talking crazy pull just enough to not rub haha You get that natural rear camber...I don't


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I'm not talking crazy pull just enough to not rub haha You get that natural rear camber...I don't


 But Chris, I don't rub.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks good :thumbup: What's your turn clearance like up front?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> But Chris, I don't rub.


 duh. I don't have any -camber in the back, therefore I rubadub sometimes :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Looks good :thumbup: What's your turn clearance like up front?


 I get the wheel turned about halfway to lock before the tire touches


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> duh. I don't have any -camber in the back, therefore I rubadub sometimes :laugh:


 I no joke kind of want a fwd passat so I can rubadub the rear. Something is wrong with me haha


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Something is wrong with me haha


 We know buddy  to be fair, there's something wrong with all of us 


Transcribed from my handheld communication device


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks aiiiight.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> It looks aiiiight.


 agreeeeed.
trade wheels, alex?


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I'm not talking crazy pull just enough to not rub haha You get that natural rear camber...I don't


 waittttt a minute.. you don't have any? 
because you lack quattro.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> waittttt a minute.. you don't have any?
> because you lack quattro.


 FWD has a beam, like the Mk3s its not independent like the B5 passats and the newer VWs....super lame. I ran shims for a while but I chewed through my tires pretty quick.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

alexandermjoyce said:


> agreeeeed.
> trade wheels, alex?


 What are we trading? I'm probably down for a trade


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> FWD has a beam, like the Mk3s its not independent like the B5 passats and the newer VWs....super lame. I ran shims for a while but I chewed through my tires pretty quick.


 Could have sworn b5 passats were solid axle also. Actually, I'm certain they are. They all have the wheel forward tuck when dumped


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

More pics. These came out amazing


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Look good doe, wanna make mine look like that?


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

amazing pics:thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Car looks incredible, especially without the bra :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looking damn good Alex. Kind of glad Im not going to SOWO now, seeing as how your car makes mine look like an even bigger pile of ****, haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

awesome pics Alex, car's looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Look good doe, wanna make mine look like that?


 Sure no problem! 



crazexr7 said:


> Car looks incredible, especially without the bra :thumbup::thumbup:


 I just wish the hood was nice and shiny like that in person, I love the way it looks in these pics


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

i just dont get how thats daily/static height


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks killer buddy! Can't wait to see it again 


Transcribed from my handheld communication device


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SomeDayS4 said:


> i just dont get how thats daily/static height


 Lol hes crazy and he loves it. 
I love it too.




Looks good like always Alex :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

SomeDayS4 said:


> i just dont get how thats daily/static height


 It's pretty impressive in person. Mine looks like a monster truck and I still hit things, not sure how he pulls it off but I'm glad he does!!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm at that point where those little sub frame mount things are starting to get shaved down by entrances and stuff. I imagine you don't have much of those left lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I'm at that point where those little sub frame mount things are starting to get shaved down by entrances and stuff. I imagine you don't have much of those left lol.


 I highly doubt he has any at all. I dont have any from when i was static lol


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sbaer2 (Mar 22, 2013)

what tints are you running all around on your car?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

SomeDayS4 said:


> i just dont get how thats daily/static height


 It's a commitment to the scene that's for sure. I usually don't have much trouble, some entrances are rough but I've mastered the perfect angle for pretty much all entrances. That or I just go for it and remember that I can fix anything on this car. Also I love it like Marc said haha



crazexr7 said:


> I'm at that point where those little sub frame mount things are starting to get shaved down by entrances and stuff. I imagine you don't have much of those left lol.


 What are those?



sbaer2 said:


> what tints are you running all around on your car?


 Not sure, they were the only well done thing on the car when I bought it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> It's pretty impressive in person. Mine looks like a monster truck and I still hit things, not sure how he pulls it off but I'm glad he does!!


 Your car is still more impressive!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmmm, to work on the bay for sowo, or just leave it half shaved......


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Get a new coolant reservoir!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey Alex, how did you attach that bracket for your intake to the MAF? I'm trying to figure out the best way to do that.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Hey Alex, how did you attach that bracket for your intake to the MAF? I'm trying to figure out the best way to do that.


Looks like he used the threaded hole that I believe was used for the factory air box. Mine is bolted to the same spot.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn, VR MAF doesn't have that. There are some mounting tabs but nothing threaded.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Get a new coolant reservoir!


I have a new one, but it doesn't fit there............


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Hey Alex, how did you attach that bracket for your intake to the MAF? I'm trying to figure out the best way to do that.


Bolted in to the frame and the maf. This is temp until I figure out what the heck to do with it nicely.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya I definitely don't have that tab. I was going to mount it there too but my MBC is there (on the fender side where the airbox was), think I'm going to try to mount it below; there are a bunch of holes, lol.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

you ready yet?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Coolant crossover pipe mod, evap delete and painted power steering res would go a longggg way


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

meloman said:


> Coolant crossover pipe mod, evap delete and painted power steering res would go a longggg way


I'm not deleting evap because I have to pass emissions and I'll want it when the new engine goes in. The power steering res needs to be moved, haven't decided where I want to put it yet. And I don't know what a crossover pipe mod is


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm not deleting evap because I have to pass emissions and I'll want it when the new engine goes in. The power steering res needs to be moved, haven't decided where I want to put it yet. And I don't know what a crossover pipe mod is


New engine eh? :sly: Big turbo? Why not?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm not deleting evap because I have to pass emissions and I'll want it when the new engine goes in. The power steering res needs to be moved, haven't decided where I want to put it yet. And I don't know what a crossover pipe mod is


Is there not enough room in next to the ABS behind the secondary wall for power steering? Thats where I wanted to put both of them when I finally got around to it. And I thought you commented on the thread over on audizine, my bad.

Heres the mod:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...edlined-Audi?p=8600927&viewfull=1#post8600927


And heres how mine turned out, dont mind the dirty unfinished bay:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah I see. That is pretty cool, but I usually run an oem engine cover, so i want to keep that pipe. I have been considering changing to a B6 coolant flange and crossover pipe since it doesn't have the pipe to the expansion tank. Then again I won't need any of these mods after I put a v8 in there, so it's half pointless haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So I went to replace my headlight hids, and well uh....... I tucked the bay :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you get rid of the purge valve? CEL?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Did you get rid of the purge valve? CEL?


Relocated it behind the firewall, and it's still plugged in so it's good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wicked, that's how mine is setup too (although with no vac. lines). Did you leave the check valve from under the driver fender and vac line plugged into the intake manifold too?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wicked, that's how mine is setup too (although with no vac. lines). Did you leave the check valve from under the driver fender and vac line plugged into the intake manifold too?


I got rid of that check valve when I got rid of my evap and dont have a CEl, purge valve still plugged in behind the secondary wall as well.

Needinganaudi could you post a pic of what it looks like under your raintray/battery cover for some motivation to finally finish my bay?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very cool. I imagine his raintray is crammed now, lol.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wicked, that's how mine is setup too (although with no vac. lines). Did you leave the check valve from under the driver fender and vac line plugged into the intake manifold too?


That just vents now, and I capped the intake. If it doesn't work I can put it back




meloman said:


> I got rid of that check valve when I got rid of my evap and dont have a CEl, purge valve still plugged in behind the secondary wall as well.
> 
> Needinganaudi could you post a pic of what it looks like under your raintray/battery cover for some motivation to finally finish my bay?


Just imagine everything that was in the bay, now stuffed behind the secondary firewall. It's really tight in there. Not sure how I am going to get the coolant tank relocated


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's really tight in there.


That's what she said! :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ever thought of having the coolant tank made with aluminum? You can paint it black and tuck it right against the firewall.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you delete or relocate the abs module? And how did you go about doing either or?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> That's what she said! :laugh:


Hahahahaha knew you would say that 




.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ever thought of having the coolant tank made with aluminum? You can paint it black and tuck it right against the firewall.


I don't like that idea at all. Bay have to be just straight cleaned out. I want to re do the whole harness when I get a chance so it all fits cleaner.

And What I meant to say was I'm not sure when I will move the coolant tank, I already a smaller bottle and the bracket built in the raintrays, just haven't felt confident enough that I can finish it in a weekend. Seeing as I have to drive this bitch to work every day.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> Did you delete or relocate the abs module? And how did you go about doing either or?


I built a bracket for it on the battery tray and made new brake lines.


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

How I wish my car's Brilliant Black looked as clean as yours.

:facepalm:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> just haven't felt confident enough that I can finish it in a weekend. Seeing as I have to drive this bitch to work every day.


Thats what the pre-facelift b5 passat wagon will be for :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Thats what the pre-facelift b5 passat wagon will be for :wave:


Troof.


God I wish my car was here at sowo


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Troof.
> 
> 
> God I wish my car was here at sowo


What happened?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> God I wish my car was here at sowo


Heard that


----------



## JVC (Mar 10, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> What happened?


Too much YOLOing happened.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> What happened?


Clutch probably went


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Clutch probably went


That sucks. But hey, at least you are at SOWO.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

JVC said:


> Too much YOLOing happened.


There was a LOT of that!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Ya I didn't drive out either.... Rode out in a Benz suv. Had a great sowo time. Who knows maybe I drank with you all.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dspl1236 said:


> Ya I didn't drive out either.... Rode out in a Benz suv. Had a great sowo time. Who knows maybe I drank with you all.


Well seeing as how I don't drink........ Lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Well seeing as how I don't drink........ Lol


Not even when peer pressured! You stayed strong my dude, keep that up :laugh::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Well seeing as how I don't drink........ Lol


LIAR!! I got you to take one drink! haha. Ask Sam how good my juice was at the house. Shoulda came out. I went into town to get gas and get you. When you told me you were talkn to Classy Chris instead, I started rolling back b/c food was ready. 

Sowo-- some stuff didnt seem to pan out. Maybe it was because we had a house and not in town. Maybe it was just all of doing group things. IDK. I had a blast with those I hung out with. Including you my man. I hope you get the car situated and are at H20. If I go this year, it will be much more tame.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Not even when peer pressured! You stayed strong my dude, keep that up :laugh::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


You didnt stay strong. It got worse over the weekend.. haha jk. Can't believe you drank the first night at all. Then lunch and we all got those 32oz'ers.. holy crap. then that night was crazy. 

Wonder if the pee cup ever got picked up.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hopefully Carrie drank that pee cup. Chris was looking like a seasoned veteran with that challenge.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Hopefully Carrie drank that pee cup. Chris was looking like a seasoned veteran with that challenge.


It wouldnt surprise me if she did.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No no you guys got crazy. I just peed in a cup off the balcony. I think I'm done drinking for a while haha 

ps I would have peed into that cup drinking or not :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> No no you guys got crazy. I just peed in a cup off the balcony. I think I'm done drinking for a while haha
> 
> ps I would have peed into that cup drinking or not :laugh:


didnt scott drew and colin pee into that cup also?

we should of seen how many ppl it took to fill a solo cup with pee from 3 stories up


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> didnt scott drew and colin pee into that cup also?
> 
> we should of seen how many ppl it took to fill a solo cup with pee from 3 stories up


Sam, Drew, Colin, and me, I don't know if Scott did. I picked it up the next day and threw it in the trash David wouldn't even look at it haha


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Sam, Drew, Colin, and me, I don't know if Scott did. I picked it up the next day and threw it in the trash David wouldn't even look at it haha


Pretty sure Scott and Andy were the only ones who didn't do it. Can't believe it was my idea and I failed the worst lol. I probably coulda done better before I sobered up after La Cabana (it's a little hazy for me).


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I rocked that cup!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I rocked that cup!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


indeed you did. Sam ****ed up by trying to piss OVER the ledge. i just pissed through the railing.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> indeed you did. Sam ****ed up by trying to piss OVER the ledge. i just pissed through the railing.


I mean, it's kinda hard when you're level with the rail! :laugh: The married men seemed to triumph at this particular event for some reason


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> I mean, it's kinda hard when you're level with the rail! :laugh: The married men seemed to triumph at this particular event for some reason


Knees bend Sam... that's what I had to do to go through the railing. I bet Alex loves all of this, haha. :wave::laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he's probably at a junkyard digging a trans out of a car.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Knees bend Sam... that's what I had to do to go through the railing. I bet Alex loves all of this, haha. :wave::laugh:


I was the first to go so I was the test dummy :laugh: 



99.5blacka4 said:


> he's probably at a junkyard digging a trans out of a car.


Nah, he stayed an extra day so he's probably still trucking home :wave:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Since we're talking peeing off the 3rd story Sam post your video of 3 story beer pour, haha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Since we're talking peeing off the 3rd story Sam post your video of 3 story beer pour, haha.


whre was i when that happened? I remembered pouring my juice in sams mouth and that was it. did i leave? wonder off? black out?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> whre was i when that happened? I remembered pouring my juice in sams mouth and that was it. did i leave? wonder off? black out?


You walked off with Dave and then came back and poured jungle juice all over Sam. Carrie attempted to catch beer and it went everywhere but in her mouth.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> it went everywhere but in her mouth.


pretty sure she use to that.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Since we're talking peeing off the 3rd story Sam post your video of 3 story beer pour, haha.


It won't let me post it on here. I'll put it on facebook and try linking it to this :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

She took it too the FACE!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dudes, wtf. 


Hahaha most ridiculous convo I have come back to in a thread ever. I'm still workin my way back from sowo, then I'll chill tomorrow. Then I guess I'll work Wednesday


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So my car is still broken, but fear not I'm working on it.

In the mean time someone buy these wheels

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6023937-01-SL500-AMGs

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5920544-S550-19-quot-Wheels


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sup guys! Got some rollers from one of my bestest friends, and he shoots for Lowered Lifestyle now. Enjoy


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good as usual!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

The middle one :thumbup: May have to sweet talk John into taking some pictures of my hooptie


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Looks good as usual!!


Those look awesome. Now polish your lips!! They look durrty doe :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Those look awesome. Now polish your lips!! They look durrty doe :laugh:


Haha they are still cleared so there is very little maintenance. However my rear brakes where grinding during this shoot so I couldn't keep the the dust off!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i'm saving all of them:thumbup:


----------



## JVC (Mar 10, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> The middle one :thumbup: May have to sweet talk John into taking some pictures of my hooptie


I don't always check this forum... But when I do it's to take pictures of people's cars...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Checked right height


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I could never drive like that around here


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I hate that bull**** excuse


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I hate that bull**** excuse


A better excuse is some people don't know how to drive a lowered car and are better off not to.


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> A better excuse is some people don't know how to drive a lowered car and are better off not to.


I think the definition of "lowered car" needs to be examined here.



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Checked right height


This is beyond lowered :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> I hate that bull**** excuse


Not an excuse. Guess I'm a wuss


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Not an excuse. Guess I'm a wuss


must be. You can't honestly think driving in Chicago is any smoother than anywhere else.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol you can't honestly think that you drive on the worst roads in America


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Florida roads are soooo bad. 

opcorn:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Florida roads are soooo bad.
> 
> opcorn:


:facepalm: smack yourself


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate the stupid road fight. Here is how it is.

My roads are sh*t, your roads are sh*t, Chris's roads are perfect.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Florida roads are soooo bad.
> 
> opcorn:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I hate the stupid road fight. Here is how it is.
> 
> My roads are sh*t, your roads are sh*t, Chris's roads are perfect.


Truth


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> :facepalm: smack yourself





NeedingAnAudi said:


> I hate the stupid road fight. Here is how it is.
> 
> My roads are sh*t, your roads are sh*t, Chris's roads are perfect.





CactusAvant said:


>





CactusAvant said:


> Truth


haha :wave:


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Checked right height


Thats weak man.. you need to go lower until you can't fit a dime underneath.  Just kidding.. car looks sick


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Is that the lowest part of your car or is the exhaust even lower? I've noticed on a lot of B5's the exhaust really hangs down pretty low


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Florida roads are soooo bad.
> 
> opcorn:


Hopefully I'll get to drive some Florida roads this winter when I go to help my buddy move back home :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Is that the lowest part of your car or is the exhaust even lower? I've noticed on a lot of B5's the exhaust really hangs down pretty low


I had my exhaust tucked up last year after I broke it. So subframe is the lowest part now.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dem highbeams


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

dem rock chips doe :laugh:

You should have your hood resprayed. The one good thing about brilliant black is that its easy to match up!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> dem rock chips doe :laugh:
> 
> You should have your hood resprayed. The one good thing about brilliant black is that its easy to match up!


bra is cheaper!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

My friend released a few leftovers from one of our shoots.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

What a cutie..... :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Update/pic dump

.drama. hooked me up with this dope oem sunglass holder



















2 weeks ago was Euro Hanger, and the day before I detailed the f*ck out of the car.

I cleaned every cranny I could find.










Took the bumper off because I like to. And i had to stitch it back together some










Top 15 at Euro Hanger!










After that I traded some wheels with Chuck, got some twists



















Rear fitment



















And lastly I de-stickered the window after 2 and 1/2 years.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet :thumbup: Twists have amazing fitment on B5's


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm whoring I don't care


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Your car is so perfect on those amgs, it's probably my favorite car here


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm whoring I don't *give a fawk*


FTFY


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone seriously buy these wheels!! I need the cash


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Selling stuff is incredibly difficult lately. Been holding onto some euro trunks for a while now...


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


>


I miss this


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I miss this


I do too! When is the next midwest-ish show? We gotta be in attendance


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I do too! When is the next midwest-ish show? We gotta be in attendance


March lol. Theres a show in Milwaukee October 12th but I can't make it since h2o is two weeks before, then my birthday is the next Saturday, and my friends are getting married the 18th so I'd be off 4 weekends in a row and never make money.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> March lol. Theres a show in Milwaukee October 12th but I can't make it since h2o is two weeks before, then my birthday is the next Saturday, and my friends are getting married the 18th so I'd be off 4 weekends in a row and never make money.


I'll for sure be at the Lower Standards show


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'll for sure be at the Lower Standards show


Are you going to be butt hurt again if you don't win lowest car? :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Are you going to be butt hurt again if you don't win lowest car? :laugh:


burn.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Are you going to be butt hurt again if you don't win lowest car? :laugh:


Yes.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> burn.


:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone buy these for $650 obo










and these for $1300 obo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Someone buy these for $650 obo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel whore


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Wheel whore


It happens :banghead:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

as much as I want another set of 19s...I can't :banghead:

:thumbup::beer::laugh::wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Someone buy these for $650 obo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheel whore


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally sold the wheels, and bought a car I've been looking for for a long time. It's nothing fancy, but it checks all the marks. 

98 Passat wagon 1.8t with black interior in the most pretty blue!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What did you pay for that?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> What did you pay for that?


 Ill text you


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Finally sold the wheels, and bought a car I've been looking for for a long time. It's nothing fancy, but it checks all the marks.
> 
> 98 Passat wagon 1.8t with black interior in the most pretty blue!


 lower it:laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the color of that passat! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Love the color of that passat! :thumbup::beer:


 That is why I got this one specifically. Actually worked the owner for months, finally got him to sell his project on the cheap!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Different car same sh*t


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Different car same sh*t


It seems to me that something is missing but I just cant put my finger on it. Anyway, when are you painting the calipers yellow?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

S4 bumper that needs a sh*tton of work. Yeay winter projects


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

:banghead: :wave: :screwy: :what: :facepalm:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i think ive got that other grill that is already "rs4" modded if you want it.

That bumper already looks good on the car lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ray4624 said:


> i think ive got that other grill that is already "rs4" modded if you want it.
> 
> That bumper already looks good on the car lol


Sweet! PM'd


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Need one of these. I'm not craming an fmic behind the A4 bumper.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Need one of these. I'm not craming an fmic behind the A4 bumper.


amen. I've got mine ready to go to paint. We will all have S4s next year!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> amen. I've got mine ready to go to paint. We will all have S4s next year!


I'll probably have an S4 bumper next year too lol my car might even be a different color.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll probably have an S4 bumper next year too lol my car might even be a different color.


I still want the euro bumper when you're done with it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> amen. I've got mine ready to go to paint. We will all have S4s next year!


Only issue I have is finding one local!! haha really don't want to go through the process of shipping.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I still want the euro bumper when you're done with it


Back off... it's mine!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

.Drama. said:


> Back off... it's mine!


Who called dibs first?! :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Technically it was Sam first months ago :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Back off... it's mine!


Damn ok


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Did a bunch of work on the engine this weekend. Let me tell you I work much faster when I don't have friends over lol


New valve cover gasket and cam seals to hopefully stop this bitch from leaking.









Technically I'm still on pan one right? :laugh:









Huge powersteering leak









Threw on a cheap napa cooler









Damn powersteering still leaks, so I might have to get a new new hoses still.

Anyways that was my weekend.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

come fix my ****.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Let me tell you I work much faster when I don't have friends over lol


:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Get a new expansion tank already!!!!!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Get a new expansion tank already!!!!!


THIS!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he needs to hurry up and get tha thang fixed, yo


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> he needs to hurry up and get tha thang fixed, yo


Yes! That way he can come hang with me before h2o


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

ive gone through like 10 bottles of ps fluid since last winter :facepalm:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Huge powersteering leak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how that Napa one holds up. I've had a mean PS leak for months now so eventually I'll have to bite the bullet and replace everything.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lazermkiv said:


> ive gone through like 10 bottles of ps fluid since last winter :facepalm:


That **** is expensive! I did have to replace all the powersteering lines though because they leaked also


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet angel eyes bruh

:laugh:


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I seent that sh!t *****, I seent it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ripped my fender at h2oi, but whatever I've had such a blast here


















And then I rolled 5 deep down the strip for a while










I hit everything lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

#peoplelow


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw a video of your car on instagram and the car was scrapping non stop looked awesome rolling though!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

ray4624 said:


> I saw a video of your car on instagram and the car was scrapping non stop looked awesome rolling though!


That was my video haha. I was casually cruising around and I knew he was behind me because all I could hear was constant scraping. Funny **** :laugh: 


Alex, nice to finally meet you man. Car looked great. How was the drive back to Chicago?


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Cell phone pic. I was the one that asked you about being on here lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he hasnt made it back yet... his fuel pump decided it was tired of the drive and took a nap.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> he hasnt made it back yet... his fuel pump decided it was tired of the drive and took a nap.


Yeah saw that last night. I guess that answers my question lol. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Yeah saw that last night. I guess that answers my question lol. Talk about bad luck.


Home now! 31 hours later..............


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Home now! 31 hours later..............


you see.....the way your bank account is set up...........


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok official update here

As you all can see I did a whole bunch of maintenance to make this car as reliable and leak free as possible. I ended up replacing all the powersteering lines off the rack also. Damn 

After that I went to my friends exhaust shop to have a nice muffler and tips put on for h2oi.




























I think they look great, nothing too exciting. Just a nice clean oem+ look.

He also tagged my exhaust up haha :laugh:










Had the car quickly polished up, nothing too drastic but for the few hours my friend did it came out awesome.










Ready to hit the road



















Hit the road and went to hang with Sam (drama) for a day.










Took the bumper off at Sam's because that's what I do.










Part 2 in a few


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

The picture of our cars just screams Kentucky stereotype... rusty truck, old station wagon, small one bedroom house :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Snuck out of Sam's around 2:30 to hit the road with a good friend.





































11 hours later we arrived










Posted up at the condo parking garage haha










My condo roomies consisted of JVC (John), 99.5blacka4 (Bobby), colinisneat (Colin), Colin's brother drewlegittoquit (Drew) and nicknicknick (Nick)




























MarcMiller (Marc) came to visit at some point










I managed to take exacty 0 pictures on the strip, most because I was out there cruising most of the time. So blah blah blah h2oi was amazing so glad to finally have my car dumped on the strip. what a difference a year makes

2012









2013









Part 3 up next


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

One last hard park and that ended my week 










JVC and I rolled out nice and early-ish










This is where things got interesting. 5 hours into our 14 hour drive my car decided that yup, f*ck you Alex.



















Turns out my fuel pump decided that this was the exact time to die for good, in the middle of nowhere, 9 hours from home. Luckily John is a true friend, I was on the phone with Bobby and he was helping me diag, and make sure it was for sure the fuel pump. For 2 hours straight John was on the phone calling every store we could think of trying to get a pump that day. After much b*ll****, we sourced one 2 hours the wrong direction at a dealer. Before we left we pulled the Audi off the highway with his Volvo










Check out that camberz yo










So we hit the road driving back to Baltimore.










Got to the dealer.










Got the pump.










At this point it's after 9 and it's pitch black. Pulled the pump and installed the new one.










SUCCESS! After 9 hours we had my main b*tch up and running again!!










Made a pit stop, with my favorite drink lol










Ended up taking a nap just outside of Pittsburgh, man I was beat.










And after all this I made it home. Posted up in the driveway after my *31 HOUR* drive home.










All I can say is I am so glad I have a friend like John, stayed with me the whole time. He would not let me give up, because ain't no body got time for that. So much love for him. For those of you that met him you know how he and I can be crazy and stupid, but when it's time he's there for you.











And that's my h2oi 2013. I'd say that's a good story


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Such a great picture of John :laugh: :heart:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

He's got that "don't take pictures of me because I hate you right now" look


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

A good guy right there, making sure to stick with you. :thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> My condo roomies consisted of JVC (John), 99.5blacka4 (Bobby), colinisneat (Colin), Colin's brother drewlegittoquit (Drew) and nicknicknick (Nick)


Where'd you guys stay? Would've loved to come chill with you guys at some point :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a good one of your car from 45th


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

car looks good! Thanks for the fog bulb brotha! 

Did you just use all the same hoses and all when you swapped the fuel pump? I did my pump with a few friends and my dad and the first time the orange hose would leak. It wouldn't hold the fuel in the line so i would have to crank it like crazy to get it to start after leaving it for a little. I eventually just replaced that hose with regular fuel line.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Where'd you guys stay? Would've loved to come chill with you guys at some point :thumbup:


We were in a sweet condo on 81st.




.Mad Hatter. said:


> I have a good one of your car from 45th


Oh I can't wait!!




MarcMiller said:


> car looks good! Thanks for the fog bulb brotha!
> 
> Did you just use all the same hoses and all when you swapped the fuel pump? I did my pump with a few friends and my dad and the first time the orange hose would leak. It wouldn't hold the fuel in the line so i would have to crank it like crazy to get it to start after leaving it for a little. I eventually just replaced that hose with regular fuel line.


All I did was replace the pump and one hose clamp. Didn't have much of a choice where we were but image starts right up haven't had a problem.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats what its all about right there!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*










And Bobbie.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Good looking pics Geoff.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

One beautiful pic of my car, and 3 of Bobby's? What the eff Geoff????? :laugh::laugh: 


Just kidding they look awesome


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

And none of mine!?!?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> And none of mine!?!?


I only saw your car once! From a distance leaving 45th. Alex, cars were parked too close the other times I was nearby  lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the pictures look amazing Geoff. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I only saw your car once! From a distance leaving 45th. Alex, cars were parked too close the other times I was nearby  lol


I knew I should have drove it to the scraped crusaders meet!! I'm just jealous of Bobby and Alex.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Roller from something around 56th


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

More h2o pics!!!



































And I've been modding again


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Because your current ride height just wasn't good enough. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Because your current ride height just wasn't good enough. :laugh:


We'll I've been riding control arm on raintray for years now, I'm to clearance it out and smooth out the ride a little


----------



## Zk20495 (Sep 13, 2013)

*noob crossing*

:heart: this thread. such a lovely car
i wish I would've seen you guys in oc for h2o, im from that area and wouldve love to see some wicked b5's over my stockie.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you going to weld a box over your cuts?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Are you going to weld a box over your cuts?


Eventually yes, for now I'm just going to cut it out very cleanly


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it cheating if I made it onto Lowered Lifestyle's h2oi coverage because the photographer is one of my best buds??


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Love those wheels. :thumbup:

Any bigger pictures so I can add it to my backgrounds?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Is it cheating if I made it onto Lowered Lifestyle's h2oi coverage because the photographer is one of my best buds??


Yes.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Yes.


Awwwww forget you then!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Awwwww forget you then!


I'm just messing with you buddy :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nothing really new. I out the snow tires back on the vette wheels for winter.

Here's a roller


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Little update, I've put another 8k on the car since h2oi, bent my exhaust tips getting too close to a curb sliding in the snow, and totally destroyed the euro bumper. Whoops


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Little update, I've put another 8k on the car since h2oi, bent my exhaust tips getting too close to a curb sliding in the snow, and totally destroyed the euro bumper. Whoops


yolo?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> yolo?


You only yolo once


Yoyo


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You only yolo once
> 
> 
> Yoyo


yoyo ma!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Update:

Ordered a new euro bumper. Can't for it to get here


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Update:
> 
> Ordered a new euro bumper. Can't for it to get here


Yeah, yeah... nobody cares :heart::wave:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Update:
> 
> Ordered a new euro bumper. Can't for it to get here


No pictures, no care.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> No pictures, no care.


:sly::thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuu


Check your PMs....actually check your phone, I'm gonna text you.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Check your PMs....actually check your phone, I'm gonna text you.


You're so lucky Alex, I wish Chris would text me


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> You're so lucky Alex, I wish Chris would text me


Don't tell anyone, but I got the n00ds


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Today is my birthday, I've pretty much ruined my car this January.










And I've spent most of my time working on this piece of junk


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Isnt it fun having a multi color A4 and another car missing its front end, sitting in the driveway? My A4 looks like a turd, A6 is a turd.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Today is my birthday, I've pretty much ruined my car this January.
> 
> And I've spent most of my time working on this piece of junk


Happy Birthday you old ****. :heart: Passats are ghey. :laugh::wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy belated! Sooooo glad I got rid of my Passat.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

happy turdsday bruh


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nothing really new. I out the snow tires back on the vette wheels for winter.
> 
> Here's a roller


I haz all the love for this. Yes.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Summer wheels winter height





Also I need to sell my adapters for my vette wheels 32mm 5x112/5x130 to 5x120


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I know someone who has coils for the passat [SUP](me)[/SUP] But they're STs so I'm not sure if you still hate them or not.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I know someone who has coils for the passat [SUP](me)[/SUP] But they're STs so I'm not sure if you still hate them or not.


I bought fk's during ecs tuning xmas sale


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I bought fk's during ecs tuning xmas sale


Oh nice! Was just throwing it out there, wasn't sure if you had coils for it or not.


----------



## Dcsantos (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing you won't be at tuner galleria this weekend? Considering your still waiting on that euro bumper


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dcsantos said:


> I'm guessing you won't be at tuner galleria this weekend? Considering your still waiting on that euro bumper


Yea I work Saturdays now so I'm effed on shows. It annoys me so much that I am considering a new job.


----------



## Dcsantos (Dec 27, 2012)

Ouch I feel your pain man. I was looking forward to seeing the A4 there. She's looking good like always though :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

$10 for them adapters, I can come get them tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> $10 for them adapters, I can come get them tomorrow. :laugh:


done come get them


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of my new euro bumper, it's also for sale $250 plus shipping


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Facelift? Why already for sale?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So you bought bumper, waited on bumper, bumper traveled across the seas, brown truck dropped bumper off, and now you sell bumper?


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

thepirate said:


> So you bought bumper, waited on bumper, bumper traveled across the seas, brown truck dropped bumper off, and now you sell bumper?


He's like a girl, can't make up his mind. :screwy:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ray4624 said:


> Facelift? Why already for sale?


Yea it's a facelift. Thought it would look awesome, but I want the prefacelift bumper again.




thepirate said:


> So you bought bumper, waited on bumper, bumper traveled across the seas, brown truck dropped bumper off, and now you sell bumper?


lol I had it right the first time with the previous euro bumper



dubbin'0n15s said:


> He's like a girl, can't make up his mind. :screwy:


exactly :screwy::screwy:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about these bumpers is the front plate recess! Its not so noticeable on black but its real bad on Marc's car. I almost think he should run a plate on the front.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> The only thing I don't like about these bumpers is the front plate recess! Its not so noticeable on black but its real bad on Marc's car. I almost think he should run a plate on the front.


That's the exact reason I love these bumpers lol


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That's the exact reason I love these bumpers lol


x2 haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

wbtb was a success. I failed to clean the car up properly but I did dump the coils and have some fun with the car again. 

Mustache.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Paint your bumper.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jvc always makes my piece of sh*t look good

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jvc8790/13438551125" title="Ratchet Sunset by John Van Cleave, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7379/13438551125_9ac53ee951_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Ratchet Sunset"></a>


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> jvc always makes my piece of sh*t look good
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jvc8790/13438551125" title="Ratchet Sunset by John Van Cleave, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7379/13438551125_9ac53ee951_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Ratchet Sunset"></a>


I'll have to agree with this haha


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Randymac42 (Mar 28, 2014)

*NeedingAnAudi's cool thread name*

Its pleassure to read your post. I buy A4 in May 2010. It was gift by my dad. Black is good colour but i have blue one.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So I'm at sowo, brought the secret Passat.


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So I'm at sowo, brought the secret Passat.


Sneaky Pete over here hahah. I looks good and I really like that blue. More detailllls?


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Needingapassat :laugh:


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

I found a cheap 5-speed Passat wagon the other day on Craigslist that I really thought about trying to pick up. Yours is just motivation to want it even more. Looks amazing.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

deljon said:


> Sneaky Pete over here hahah. I looks good and I really like that blue. More detailllls?


I have a build thread that I will update since I finally "unveiled" the car


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I have a build thread that I will update since I finally "unveiled" the car


Is it still slow as piss? :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Who wants to buy my a4? Totally over it currently. This passat has all my attention


----------



## A4Benzo (Oct 8, 2012)

I do! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just using my build thread as a parts whoreage thread lol

Looking to trade my rover wheels for something else. I'm not expecting to for anything too exciting, just looking for a set of wheels at least 18x8.5 inches wide. My wheels are not perfect, the 2 wheels on the back have had paint rubbed off the very edge rim from touching the quarter panels, not bent. One wheel has a few nicks in the center and a teeny amount of curbing. Lugs included, lug thread pitch is 14x1.5.

Specs 18x8 et57 5x120

Only looking for 18s, preferably 5 spoke, willing to put maybe 1-200 towards the trade depending on what's offered.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Why did you choose to go with a passat wagon over a avant? Loving the passat on the landrover wheels though, it looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Brennan610 said:


> Why did you choose to go with a passat wagon over a avant? Loving the passat on the landrover wheels though, it looks amazing :thumbup:


Idk because I wanted a Passat


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Who wants to buy my a4? Totally over it currently. This passat has all my attention
> 
> <siqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq pic>
> 
> <siqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq pic>


GTFO!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

I think i see you almost daily in Orland Park on Lagrange after 5pm. Im in red 2015 STi :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> I think i see you almost daily in Orland Park on Lagrange after 5pm. Im in red 2015 STi :wave:


That's you???


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

yezzirr


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally I have the piece I need to start the only project I truly ever wanted to do to this car


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

The audi looks broken as ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. What's up with the fender?


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you putting the 4.2 into the wagon or the a4?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> The audi looks broken as ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. What's up with the fender?


I wrecked the fender at h2o you don't remember that??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazyquik22023 said:


> Are you putting the 4.2 into the wagon or the a4?


Audi.


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Audi.


Sweet. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazyquik22023 said:


> Sweet. Keep the updates coming.


I'll try, there's a ton if little things I have to pick up to get the engine sitting in the bay


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I wrecked the fender at h2o you don't remember that??


Ah yea. Just looks much worse in the picture.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Ah yea. Just looks much worse in the picture.


Shut it you.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Shut it you.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Rs4 grille? Ok

Btw I don't think this car will start anymore, haven't tried in weeks


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Rs4 grille looks good. I was wondering last night if you had done anything to the A4 in preparation for the swap.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Rs4 grille looks good. I was wondering last night if you had done anything to the A4 in preparation for the swap.


Well I bought an rs4 grille........ Hahaha


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ill accept that, haha.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Love this car waaay to much to sell any time soon


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Trying to sell stuff so I can get new wheels for h2o. Pm me if interested in anything

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6988455-FT-2001-land-rover-mondials-18-quot

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6932397-FS-Facelift-A4-Euro-Bumper

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7002150-Mk6-Gti-bumper

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7001461-FS-quot-stage-1-quot-1-8t-clutch-lwfw


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone buy these rovers. Shoot me an offer!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to h2oi, had a blast, everyone seems to dig the Passat even though it's on reps.



















Also picked up 2 minty black fenders and an s4 subframe for my a4 and the v8 swap.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Your passat made the cover pic of a H2Oi article if you didn't know

http://www.vwvortex.com/features/columns/62-blocks-chaos-end-h2oi-know/


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Few questions...*

how did you make new brake lines for the relocation of the ABS controller? Also, could you take a few pictures of the raintray? I'd really appreciate it as I'm trying to do something similar. If you can do that, it would really help me out. Thanks.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ryan mills said:


> how did you make new brake lines for the relocation of the ABS controller? Also, could you take a few pictures of the raintray? I'd really appreciate it as I'm trying to do something similar. If you can do that, it would really help me out. Thanks.


I bent new brake lines, don't really know how else to answer that. Don't really have pictures it's more of a you have to figure out how to run the lines and find the best routing.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Miss you


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

For real man I miss everything about this picture. And I miss my a4


----------



## delBfive (Aug 13, 2012)

and we all miss you 


-stoble


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> They finally met <3


Creeped my own thread lol

Jesus this was some of the best times :heart:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

You creep!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Won this car cover on here. Super psyched about it!


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

nice!


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

And many of us are jealous! Is there a part number on the box? Just curious if I should ask for one of these for my birthday haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

It's my birthday again

Here's a few pics from when I threw the ag wheels on the a4


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to update my thread, because I finally started something this week. Around the beginning of January I started talking with an old friend about a new job. Flew down to interview and by mid-february I had a new job, in South Carolina. 

So right after Water by the Bridge I packed up my whole life, and moved down to SC to work at Audi Hilton Head.







Few days later I moved into an actual house that I have a permanent garage spot in



Just recently I took the passat to SoWo again, and as always had an absolute blast!





And finally after almost 6 years, I started tearing down my a4 as a 1.8t for the last time. Don't necessarily have an end date but I would love to have it running by Simply Clean in November.









So here I am, new job, new city, new life. Same old a4 eace:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

In for the mustache rides.

ps. nice box


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice house, but looks like way too much of a curb on the driveway though for your cars


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazyquik22023 said:


> Nice house, but looks like way too much of a curb on the driveway though for your cars


Yea haha it's a little iffy getting in the driveway. I just take an extreme angle in an out. Looking at curb to driveway ramps right now


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yea haha it's a little iffy getting in the driveway. I just take an extreme angle in an out. Looking at curb to driveway ramps right now


I hear that


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the progress! And if you didn't know Griot's garage makes a driveway curb bridge









http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/curb+bridge.do


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Can't wait to see the progress! And if you didn't know Griot's garage makes a driveway curb bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been looking at bridjit actually. Seems to be priced the same


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Been a few weeks since my last update. Spent a week in Atlanta at Audi training, and now I'm certified to work on Audi's at the most basic level. But I'm certified, which is farther down a career path than I have ever been.

Anyways, the stuff that's actually important, V8 B5 update.

Pulled the 1.8t and trans. It's super nice to work on a simple Audi lol


























































No engine and trans, still lower than most people lol. Low life


















And I tore the v8 down over the last week. Thing looks in excellent condition, so all I should have to do is clean, paint, powdercoat, and reassemble with many many dollars of fresh gaskets/parts.


































I have since pulled the lower and upper pans to make sure everything looks good. Which it does.










Also I have been accumulating parts


























And now I have a useless perfectly running 1.8t sitting in my garage, which is for sale. 










Cheers!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see this come together :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hit up any strip clubs in Atlanta? :laugh:

Congrats on the certification.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn killing **** Alex. Congrats on the move and new job. I'm sure i'll see you somewhat smooth.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

damn you tore the v8 down


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> damn you tore the v8 down


Yea I had no idea how long it had been sitting, and since I am an Audi tech I figured I should be able to handle rebuilding one 4.2 in my spare time haha.

Plus now I can make sure everything is clean and painted all pretty like


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I took everything off but my heads. I know the car my motor came from and it was running so I wasn't too worried. but I dropped the pan resealed that valve covers came off and the intake mani and I did the valley pan gasket and all the coolant seals. its looked clean when I dropped the pan and inside the heads when I took the valve covers off so I didn't go further. At least you can do the oil cooler pipe now. I waited till mine broke and the motor was in the car already lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> I took everything off but my heads. I know the car my motor came from and it was running so I wasn't too worried. but I dropped the pan resealed that valve covers came off and the intake mani and I did the valley pan gasket and all the coolant seals. its looked clean when I dropped the pan and inside the heads when I took the valve covers off so I didn't go further. At least you can do the oil cooler pipe now. I waited till mine broke and the motor was in the car already lol


Yeap oil cooler pipe is the first part on my list lol. Known about it for years


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Been too long. V8 ended up in a bunch of boxes and sat while I gathered lots and lots of parts. Place I was living was just too much for a huge house with a tiny garage. So I just moved again, much smaller house but the garage is perfect


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Progress


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

Good too see this car is still having work done to it! Hadn't checked in for awhile but glad I did


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

That garage looks nice! I'm looking forward to the progress of this build. :thumbup:


----------



## LameS4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Awesome. My friend and I were talking about how rad it would be to put the v8 from his b6 into my s4. Excited to see this play out. opcorn:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

More more more progress.

Swapped out a rear control arm. Not sure how or when this arm bent, but it was easy enough to scoop up a different used arm and throw it in.

IMG_0279 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr
IMG_0280 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

Installed my v6 subframe, v8 engine brackets, new subframe reinforcement plates, and just about finished up a whole front end refreshed control arm + S4 upright + 18z caliper setup. I was going to paint the bay, but I just can't wait anymore. I need to get this old girl running and driving again. I miss my first car.

IMG_0291 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr
IMG_0292 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr
IMG_0293 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

The 4.2 is getting very close to drop in ready, sent out my ECU to Daz for a euro s6 tune with a few deletes. Next up will be thinning out the engine harness, adding speed sensor and reverse lights, and tucking the harness behind the firewall. After that I'll need to finalize the coolant system, and finish up vacuum/evap setup.

IMG_0285 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr
IMG_0287 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr
IMG_0286 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

looking good :thumbup:




you going to send me that ecu 



oh never mind...I see you sent it to Daz


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dspl1236 said:


> looking good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I spoke with Daz and said he can definitely tune 2000 ecu's. So I just decided to have him do it since he does this quite often.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

V8 is looking on point. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> V8 is looking on point. :thumbup:


It's so pretty right!?


----------



## JVC (Mar 10, 2008)

The Updates...


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

When I saw the updates on your instagram today...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hahah yes the last 2 weeks have been extremely intense!

Let's just say I went to simply clean in Daytona. 




































https://vimeo.com/145827617


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Yessssss :thumbup:

And that sound..... :heart: What exhaust did you end up putting on this?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Yessssss :thumbup:
> 
> And that sound..... :heart: What exhaust did you end up putting on this?


What exhaust?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What exhaust?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:eace:eace:eace:eace:

I was hoping to read this exact comment as I scrolled down!! 

Great build. Makes me wanna v8 swap againopcorn:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What exhaust?


lol

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LameS4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hnnnnggg! So good!


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice! Good to see it back alive. :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh my god that sounds so good.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

So happy to see this back on the road! You did a killer job getting the engine together and keeping it clean. Looks great!

I noticed the new radiator and fan setup. Details please  What made you change it out? Is it required for the swap?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

there is no way you are fitting fans between the motor and rad. 

I put a 14'' and a 12'' fan on the outside of my rad just like this and I also have a secondary rad in front of the passenger side wheel with a 3rd 8'' fan. These motors like to run hot and I wanted to fo everything I could to keep it as cool as possible. That smaller rad and fan deff helps in summer time heat sitting in traffic


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> So happy to see this back on the road! You did a killer job getting the engine together and keeping it clean. Looks great!
> 
> I noticed the new radiator and fan setup. Details please  What made you change it out? Is it required for the swap?


It's a junkyard mk3 radiator and 2 amazon universal fans. This is just a temp setup until I get the all aluminum mk4 radiator and install it onto my not broken as f*ck radiator support. 

And actually I could fit my fans behind the radiator. At least with this radiator


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's a junkyard mk3 radiator and 2 amazon universal fans. This is just a temp setup until I get the all aluminum mk4 radiator and install it onto my not broken as f*ck radiator support.
> 
> And actually I could fit my fans behind the radiator. At least with this radiator


There's full aluminum mk3 radiators too.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> There's full aluminum mk3 radiators too.


mk3 radiator is too short


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Im running the trans spacer with the 6 speed and rs4 clutch/ fly wheel set up, I don't have that room lol. Also deff get the mk4 1.8t aluminum rad, that's exactly what I am running


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> Im running the trans spacer with the 6 speed and rs4 clutch/ fly wheel set up, I don't have that room lol. Also deff get the mk4 1.8t aluminum rad, that's exactly what I am running


That was always the plan, but my buddy and I were walking through a junkyard and happened upon this mk3 radiator. It looked pretty new and not beat up. And it has the inlet and outlet on the same side, and it was damn cheap lol. Perfect for now.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Flip the mk4 rad upside down when you get it and the outlets are the same side. Just for future reference


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Family is in town for the week and they rented a house right on the ocean, so naturally I had to bring the Audi to show off. Busted out my super awesome photographer skillz 



IMG_0330 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

IMG_0333 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

IMG_0335 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

IMG_0342 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

IMG_0360 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

car would look real nic on some ccws. I know a guy selling a really nice set :laugh:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Word on the street is that v8s make cool noises with a turbonium.......


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Always killing it.


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice job on the swap:thumbup: Looks very clean! Makes me want to pull up my spreadsheet list of parts needed for the swap and start buying parts!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

cut rain trays for control arms? hard to tell what that is. what all is under the battery cover?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

SomeDayS4 said:


> cut rain trays for control arms? hard to tell what that is. what all is under the battery cover?


Yes that's how my control arms sit at ride height.

Everything that was in the bay is back there hidden now. I need to clean up a bunch of little things still back there.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the rain tray? I'm still trying to figure out how and where you put everything haha. The bay looks great.


----------



## LameS4 (Apr 25, 2015)

I would also like to see how you jammed everything back in that second firewall area. Been thinking I need to clean up my bay a bit.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Me too! Do you still have a coolant reservoir? I was going to put mine back there, RS6 style, but the plumbing got a bit tight with the ABS unit in there as well.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Brennan610 said:


> Do you have a picture of the rain tray? I'm still trying to figure out how where you put everything haha. The bay looks great.





MikkiJayne said:


> Me too! Do you still have a coolant reservoir? I was going to put mine back there, RS6 style, but the plumbing got a bit tight with the ABS unit in there as well.





LameS4 said:


> I would also like to see how you jammed everything back in that second firewall area. Been thinking I need to clean up my bay a bit.


I'll snap a pic, but I think I'm going to take it all apart again, minus coolant system as I really like the way I put it together. I have the abs right next to the heater hoses, and the the coolant tank next to the abs. And then I have all the engine harness and connector stuffed back there. To say it's cozy would be an understatement lol.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok here's my raintray mess

IMG_0347 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

Finally after years and years it happened.

IMG_0387 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

IMG_0381 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr

And I tried out my free B5 car cover 

IMG_0389 by Alexander Krieter, on Flickr


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Ugh. Keep forgetting you have that. Lol


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry if youve answered this but do you still have ac? 

and..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to the tarmacs


----------



## King_Life (Jul 25, 2014)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Found this picture on my camera when I went through the pictures. Check out that side burn [cool]


Nice of you to put the oh-sh*t handles back in for your passenger after dropping the head liner.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> Ugh. Keep forgetting you have that. Lol


It fits really well lol. It better




ray4624 said:


> sorry if youve answered this but do you still have ac?
> 
> and..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to the tarmacs


No a/c yet. It'll be put back end eventually


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

King_Life said:


> Nice of you to put the oh-sh*t handles back in for your passenger after dropping the head liner.


So I wouldn't lose them. This like 5 years ago, I have full s4 uppers now


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

looks like such a pain to fit all that stuff in the rain tray. guess i wont be doing that haha. rebending all the new lines, no thanks.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

you COULD run all flexible stainless steal lines instead of bending all new hard lines. That's what my buddy did with his lines when he moved his ABS. worked/works great. You juyst need to measure how long the line has to be and order it


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

P Q said:


> you COULD run all flexible stainless steal lines instead of bending all new hard lines. That's what my buddy did with his lines when he moved his ABS. worked/works great. You juyst need to measure how long the line has to be and order it


I wanted to do this on my car and delete the abs, but Ive read mixed reviews on running all steel braided brake lines because of wear and tear. Still something Im looking into though.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I mean once they are on they don't really do much as far as moving. Nothing compared to stainless lines on the front calipers. those lines are dealing with suspension and steering movement.

Id say as long as you make sure the lines are properly secured and not rubbing or dragging you should be good. My buddy hasn't had any issues yet


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

P Q said:


> I mean once they are on they don't really do much as far as moving. Nothing compared to stainless lines on the front calipers. those lines are dealing with suspension and steering movement.
> 
> Id say as long as you make sure the lines are properly secured and not rubbing or dragging you should be good. My buddy hasn't had any issues yet


Thats true. Ill have to find my list of parts and go back over everything. Had all of the necessary fittings, prop valve and length of lines needed.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah you would just need the proper adapter fittings. I wouldn't run 1 long line from the unit to the caliper. keep those hoses in sections as it would be stock


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Thats true. Ill have to find my list of parts and go back over everything. Had all of the necessary fittings, prop valve and length of lines needed.


Man hardlines was the easy part. Trying to wiggle that damn wiring harness in there was the b*tch


----------



## LameS4 (Apr 25, 2015)

P Q said:


> you COULD run all flexible stainless steal lines instead of bending all new hard lines. That's what my buddy did with his lines when he moved his ABS. worked/works great. You just need to measure how long the line has to be and order it


Good thinking. :thumbup: Likely what I'll do when I get around to cleaning up my bay.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

So now that you have those nice new tarmacs, you want to sell me your amgs?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Brennan610 said:


> So now that you have those nice new tarmacs, you want to sell me your amgs?


Haha no way


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha I thought so


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

more soundclip!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ haha I don't even drive the car right now

Quick update, turned 25, found some gray hairs, bought a silver s4 avant to pretty much replace the Passat


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Quick update, turned 25, found some gray hairs, bought a silver s4 avant to pretty much replace the Passat


Nice! Congrats on the purchase, start selling your body to afford it. :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

jel............


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Passat is for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ord-Blue-Passat-Wagon&p=94075617#post94075617


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damn i hate u


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> damn i hate u


Why?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Why?


S4 is so clean


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> S4 is so clean


It's only kinda clean lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

$2500 obo for the passat wagon


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

If I were in a better situation at the moment, I would definitely take that off your hands.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> found some gray hairs, bought a silver s4 avant




get ready for a lot more grey hairs with that purchase :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Threw some coils and the amgs on the s4 and set it at around 23.5/24 gtf.

Coils were pretty seized so it took forever to get them spinning and set everything


----------



## AzDubbin1.8t (Apr 20, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Threw some coils and the amgs on the s4 and set it at around 23.5/24 gtf.
> 
> Coils were pretty seized so it took forever to get them spinning and set everything


Love the avant, those wheels look perfect.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice. The older and more common B5 S4s are getting, the more and more I appreciate S4 avants


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Its to the point that I appreciate any clean B5 lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I was lucky to have an s4 as clean as this traded in. It's got some dings and scratches, and the bumper is cracked, but it's a solid car


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Its so hard to find an S4 bumper now without a crack lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Its so hard to find an S4 bumper now without a crack lol


this.







i'm just gonna buy one cracked and have it fixed when it goes in for paint.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I have one. Guess if I sell it I can ask for top dollar :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> I have one. Guess if I sell it I can ask for top dollar :laugh:


give back into the b5 community and sell me it. i can even pick it up:wave:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

well IF the car ever gets parted I will sell it. When I said I have one I mean I have one on my car with no cracks lmao:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> well IF the car ever gets parted I will sell it. When I said I have one I mean I have one on my car with no cracks lmao:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh must be nice to have a perfect s4 bumper, damn you!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

P Q said:


> well IF the car ever gets parted I will sell it. When I said I have one I mean I have one on my car with no cracks lmao:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Your car would look sick with an RS4 bumper. THEN you can sell the S4 bumper


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

not a fan of an rs bumper unless its on a full rs kitted car


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

P Q said:


> not a fan of an rs bumper unless its on a full rs kitted car


true


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> *avant pics*


Real simple, real clean, love it :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love how many of us have been getting avants lately


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I love how many of us have been getting avants lately


I love that this one left in my lap. I actually had to scramble to buy this or 5 others would have been at it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Who's ready for Euro District in 2 weeks? I'm not haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Who's ready for Euro District in 2 weeks? I'm not haha


and i thought my car looked bad











jk:wave:


----------



## AzDubbin1.8t (Apr 20, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Threw some coils and the amgs on the s4 and set it at around 23.5/24 gtf.
> 
> Coils were pretty seized so it took forever to get them spinning and set everything


Are those wheels 8.5in x18 front and 9.5x18 back? Wondering what spacers you are running and what size bolts and tires? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

AzDubbin1.8t said:


> Are those wheels 8.5in x18 front and 9.5x18 back? Wondering what spacers you are running and what size bolts and tires? Thanks in advance.


18x8.5/9.5 et 25/23 3 inch stud conversion no spacers


----------



## AzDubbin1.8t (Apr 20, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 18x8.5/9.5 et 25/23 3 inch stud conversion no spacers


Thanks, I have similar wheels, but my et is 45 all around


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Took the a4 to The Euro District just north of Louisville this past weekend. Did shenanigans and had a great time with my northern friends. 


Here's a quick little video of the lack of exhaust lol
https://vimeo.com/163306493


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

hey knock it off, don't make me post mine lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> hey knock it off, don't make me post mine lol


Haha at least you have an exhaust


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

oh lawd! I love the sound of that v8.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Shiny


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Great pic Alex. Those Tarmacs look awesome on there.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

xdewaynex said:


> Great pic Alex. Those Tarmacs look awesome on there.


Yea I'm so glad I bought these wheels. Top 5 for sure


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Shiny


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mxh (Mar 30, 2014)

Saw and heard this thing at Euro District, amazing car! Wish I was able to build a car like this...


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yea I'm so glad I bought these wheels. Top 5 for sure


Wheel whore! :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

mxh said:


> Saw and heard this thing at Euro District, amazing car! Wish I was able to build a car like this...


Just need a credit card bud hahah

Thanks for the love


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just need a credit card bud hahah


That's a terrible plan/idea lmao


----------



## mxh (Mar 30, 2014)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just need a credit card bud hahah
> 
> Thanks for the love


If I had the credit limit to do, oh I would lmao


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Wheel whore! :laugh:


You know me lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> That's a terrible plan/idea lmao


Hey I never said it was a good plan


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

mxh said:


> If I had the credit limit to do, oh I would lmao


don't listen to this guy hahahaha


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Shiny


DROOL.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Ill be re doing my coolant system on the car and by that I mean adding a coolant ball lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> Ill be re doing my coolant system on the car and by that I mean adding a coolant ball lol


Are going to get rid of the cap and setup you have on the radiator?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep. Battery is going in the trunk and I am putting the coolant ball in the rain tray


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> Yep. Battery is going in the trunk and I am putting the coolant ball in the rain tray


Apparently I haven't checked vortex in like a week. My battery is in my trunk on the driver side. I was a cheap ass and just used an e36 battery cable and it actually is the perfect length from the under the dash to the trunk mount.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting info about the cable. You put it were the cd player/tools used to be? That's my plan. I have an rs6 coolant tank and cap ready to go. Just have to make time to actually do the work lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

P Q said:


> Interesting info about the cable. You put it were the cd player/tools used to be? That's my plan. I have an rs6 coolant tank and cap ready to go. Just have to make time to actually do the work lol


Yea exactly. I bought a universal battery holder on eBay and have it in there right now. Eventually it will be replaced with a fully custom built holder that will fit nicer


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah it doesn't seem to hard. my buddy can fab all the stuff up that needs to be made. Time is the biggest issue with all his other projects at the ship lol


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Shiny


:heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

You're going to get mad at me for asking this... but your battery is in the back?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

alexandermjoyce said:


> You're going to get mad at me for asking this... but your battery is in the back?


Yea on the driver side behind the cover. I don't think I have a pic of it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

FGT


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> FGT


What


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Calling you a ****** lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Calling you a ****** lol


Cool story bro


----------



## jdelima87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Love the ride bro, reminds me so much of mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

